# CLOMID CHICKS THE OLDIES PART 7 ..



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

HAPPY CHATTING

 &  to all


xx


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

Sarah - good to hear they have a plan of action for you - we may even be starting IUI at same time then if that's what my doc decides in Nov    And like the others say - don't start met til you come back from US - it'll spoil your hols and scare all those Yanks away from the bubbling bum!  

Kerry - what's up with your chest and throat chuck - have you got the lurgey full blown.

flower -   hon - must have missed you - have a good night chuck....no leccy man to wait for tonight eh!

binty - what a pain in the  ...can't you get someone else to do that?

i read post from Minxy last night about her blood test - but will go see the latest - i hope the hcg level has gone up


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Yep, just sore throat and chest. Hopefully it will go by Sat.

Hi Janie....I'm here till 5 hun. How was Liverpool?


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

Oh Kerry have you got this awful cold now too?  Everyone seems t have it at the moment, I feel yuk too.  Head is banging and throat feels as though someone has put a cheese grater down there.  Hope you feel better soon.  Wasn't too bad in Liverpool and I managed to get away early so cant really grumble.

Hi B3ndy - how are you.

Haven't had time to read the posts and I have missed so much.


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

back again I cant believe we are upto part 7!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

What is the latest on the lovely minxy??


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

You've not missed that much Janie....nothing really happening just us gossiping!

Sal...I know parts 1-6 have flown by!

Right I'm off to Sainsbury's to get nice tea for DH...if he manages to get back from Plymouth tonight!

Love y'all

xxxx


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

Have a lovely night and stay away from the cakes and goodies missy


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

Kerry xx


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

just read sarahs post about IUI in January. That is when we are going for it too so we can compare notes!!


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

see ya Kerry chick - and hope dh makes it back ok!

Janie - i'm fine - fed up being on my own at home with t**tty builders and the prospect of another week too (so as you can imagine i'm feeling all lovely dovey to dh at the mo!)

S - minxy had bt y'day but levels were v low and she's worried it might not be good sign - need to find out what latest is still though.

how was swimming? it was swimming this aft wasn't it? blimey - we could become the golden oldie iui girls come jan then!


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

Not seen Sarah's post yet - but sounds like good news.  You can compare notes and if you need any tips I should be well up to speed on it by then......mine starts any day now    Just waiting for the witch to show up.

B3ndy - glad your ok, but well understand being pi**ed off with the builders, hope they aren't making too much of a mess.  Poor DH


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

think the builder knows better now after our slanging match the other night!!    

keep us up to date with your IUI journey hon!!


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

Will do - in fact I'll probably drive you all bonkers with it - can't decided if I'm excited or terrified at the moment.

Saw the gynae last night - have started on the slow release met and she said that i do need to continue with it if I get pregnant and should take it for the first 12 weeks of pregnancy.  I'm glad thats sorted, my GP didn't seem to have a clue.


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

swimming was last night thanks for asking. we have finally managed to prise dd from her arm bands and away she went. I was soooo proud, just had to dash off and supervise the chicken nuggets or else the dog eats more than dd


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

No arm bands......well done to dd.  Hope she got her share of the chicken nuggets!


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

i dont have a very happy doggy. we are trying to wrap his birthday present for tomorrow but he can smell it.


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

What is it


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

a very fat lazy stupid boxer


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

, not the dog the birthday present!!


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

dd has even made her own wrapping paper and I have made a cake!!!

You may well laugh you lot have this to come. Just think of me singing happy birthday to the mut in the morning


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

Oh its good to laugh - been a bit fed up today but you have certainly put the smile back on my face!!!


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

i am glad you find it funny.(only kidding) I will be woken up early to go downstairs and stand around singing happy birthday to a dog then I will have to help him unwrap his present then I have to make him dippy eggs for breakfast!!!!

If that hasnt put you lot off ttc nothing will


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

Your dog gets dippy eggs for breakfast  I'm moving in with you, where do you live.  I'm lucky if I get a grunt and a cuppa in the morning!!

Sal, you kill me, I am actually laughing out loud at my desk at the vision of you singing to the dog!!!


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

hey if it cheers you up we have to do it to the hamster aswell


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

OMG - what a household!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

right ladies - got to go and do some more stuff for my last hour in work 

have a fun night

and give the dog a big wet boxer b'day kiss from me (a wannabe boxer owner!)

S
xx


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

I'm off too now.

Bye girls

Jane xx


----------



## ktc (Oct 7, 2005)

Hello Ladies

Hope you don't mind me crashing in here, B3dny kindly directed me this way (she has an amazing memory for people and details  )...

Anyway, not sure if any of you rememner me from the clomid board at the begining of the year.  When I first joined FF I was on clomid and used to post quite a bit on clomid threads... anyhow, I remember lots of you and still log on to see how you are doing.

Well, clomid sadly didn't work for me and neither did IUI so we moved on to IVF.  Just wanted to let you all know that I had a BFP on my first cycle, had a second scan today (7wks1day) and it showed two sacs both with a heartbeat... OMG twins!!!  I feel so blessed!

I just wanted to say don't give up.. stick with it and most of all stay positive : )

Hope all your dreams come true.

take care

Kxx


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

Kim that is smashing news just the tonic

Morning chicks

Isnt it cold !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!11 Only one more sleep

Sarah I hope your packed missy and Binty

My feet are freezing agiain. Didnt help having to make dippy eggs and toastie soldiers for the dog!!!


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY HASH !!!!!  hope you liked your present  and your dippy eggs  

K - Wow fantastic news!!  Gives me hope because i'm in limbo now and its IVF next for us.  keep us posted. Twins, fantastic 

Our computers are playing up, took me half an hour to get in this morning so dont worry if i disappear

Anyone doing anything nice this weekend?    I'm meeting dh in the local pub after work for drinkies and maybe tea, then meeting some special friends for lunch tomorrow and gym probably sunday.    Binty and Sarah, bet you are getting very excited now!! 

I've started with my usual pre-AF symptoms with one week to go - bad dreams, frequent peeing, pmt so I've given up for this last month.  If i stay negative then I wont be disappointed and I'm looking forward to a break to be honest!


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

never say never chick it aint over yet!!! but I know where your coming from with the break thing. It scares the poo out of me knowing that as of the end of this month we are officailly ttc again. and depending opn my bt next week I may well be back on clomid. Talk about going full circle


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

have you noticed were all suddenly having things happen, either stopping ttc or moving on to other things, scary


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

it all seems to be happening at once. I have been dreading this month for ages. I am looking forward to going on holiday but not looking forward to the am I  arent I every month


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

dont worry chick, we will help you along the rollercoaster 

do i need to check emails?


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

I have sent an e card with my piccie Scary!!!!!!!!


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

ha ha ok!! will attempt to get in.....back in a bit x


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

Morning Girls

I wish I was going for lunch tomorrow with my special friends  .  I'll be at a very boring football match with a client   Probably freezing my t*ts off.  Its going to be a long day - have to be there at 10.15 for champagne reception, then breakfast, then the match then a four course meal, how I am supposed to eat all that food in such a short space of time?

Flower, your right it does seem to be all change for all of us at the moment.  And Sal is right it ain't over yet   

Sal - we'll all be here for you.

Kerry - hows the cold?

K - that is fantastic news  

Sarah, B3ndy & Binty, hope you are all ok.

No AF yet for me, but I am convinced shes on her way, feel like crap this morning.

Jane xx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

jane - when you due?  which match you going to - blackburn v Man Utd or city?


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

AF is due today or tomorrow at the latest - only ever had one 29 day cycle and today is day 28.  Am going to City V Newcastle, which I have no interest in and I can even have a drink!  I will probably spend the entire afternoon wishing I was at the TC


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

morning chicks

in a bit earlier today as need to leave early for this big party tonight (though not going to be a lush like last week coz i've got that nice long journey tomorrow  and need to set off about 8'ish! )

ktc - glad you found us hon - as I said in my PM last night - fab news - and as a twin myself I can thoroughly recommend it!! Congratulations and good luck!!

Sarah - you packed yet Mrs? i bet you're soooooooooooo excited!! I'm excited for you!!

Janie - sounds like my idea of a nightmare tomorrow - but hope it goes ok - like the sound of all that food though! 

morning flower, kerry, scratch!! how you doing chicks?

S
xx


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

Morning chicken  your turning into quite a party animal whilst dh is away. he willbe coming home to a right old lush


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Morning girls,

KTC....what wonderful news hun, I'm so happy for you both. Keep us updated won't you hun.  

Janie...my DH is a City season ticket holder - as is Flowers - so I'm sure they'd be willing to fill in for you   Wish you were coming too.

Scratch...I bet you look nothing like that picture now! Happy Birthday to Hash... 

B3ndy....Don't envy your drive missy, but it'll be worth it to meet us lovely ladies   DH got back ok, at 9pm! Poor love was shattered.

Sarah....One more sleep honey! Any news on DH's job? 

Binty...Not long to go for you either! 

Well, ITS FRIDAY!!!! WOO HOO!!! Took my car in this morning so was late in. Told DBB2 last night I'd be late, but as he'd been drinking (as usual!) he'd forgotten and hadn't told anyone, they all thought I'd had an accident or something! Anyway I'm fine, DH dropped me off and is picking me up later. AND we have a date tonight! Aw bless, cos I won't see him tomorrow from 12 till Sunday morning (he's out tomorrow night with the lads won't be back till 2/3am!) he said we'd do something tonight...I'm rambling...can you tell I'm excited......        

xxxxx


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

Hiya

Sorry no time for personals really (feel bad I am neglecting you  )  Was packed last night until DH came in and laughed and said no way will that case close   so DH has been sent out today to buy the biggest case he can find   I have packed lots of woolies for  NY BUT on Fox News (yes I am sad!!) it said weather unusually mild and is 65 F!!!!  

Thanks for the tips ladies.....I am still hoping we won't need IUI but at least if I get the worst possible news ie blocked tubes my cons will then start IVF in January  

janie - remember I said my lap cons said to carry on with met until 12 weeks pregnant well my fertility cons said no to stop on getting a BFP   crazy isn't it!!!!

Well I am well busy today.....will deffo log on later to say BYE....prob won't have loads time thou....if you guys have any exciting news ie BFP's you can text me whilst I am away


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

BTW Dh just called he didn't get the job   but he did have a call from someone y'day in Bristol about another job that might be available.


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

awww chick maybe this other one is better for him. enjoy your hols and try not to worry to much. Your packing sounds just like mine


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

You'll need extra room for all the stuff you buy there! I always take a half empty case to the US so I can shop!!  Its was lethal when my folks had their house in Florida as we just went shopping for two weeks!


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

at the huge case sarah - just be careful with the weight allowance - mum and dad said their airline was really strict with them going to Italy.sssssssssoooo excited for you. Sorry to hear about dh's interview though - here's hoping the Bristol one is a better bet for him.

Kerry -  the  fest tonight sounds lovely! no ' pashing' in the back seat of the movies though!


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

anyone hear any word on minxy yet?


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

havent seen anything hope she is ok.

I have just been looking for a new phone. time to upgrade and cant make my mind up


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

sarah, sorry about dh's job but try and put it out of your mind, you need this holiday, will post later for you to have a good time 

Jane/Kerry, my dh actually works at City as manager in the lounges where people have meals etc so I bet you'll see him Jane.  he only does it because he gets to watch the match for free!  he'll be there at about 9.30 tomorrow to make sure everyone is fed!! 

Aww kerry bless you having a date tonight


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

just had a look - no update yet - hope it's good news  

saw this at same time...........

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=73604.0

poor Pam

S - i've got a sony erricsson and thoroughly recommend them - easy to use and take great pics


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

I am leaning towards the new sony ericcson one. I have an lg one at the mo but it has a really quiet ring. no good with a dog and a daughter.


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

I reckon I am gonna end up paying excess baggage!!!  

Kerry - is it normal for DBB2 to hit the bottle then


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

I will end up paying excess baggage for dh's backside the amount of chocolate fingers he is putting away

did anyone see more4 last nite about taxing fat people??


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

no i didn't - what a ridiculous idea!

Sarah - know what you mean - I was a bit   when kerry said DBB2 had forgotten to tell peeps coz he'd been  ...here's hoping it was last night and NOT this morning


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)




----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

I am bored with cold feet and I want to go home. 

Anyone doing anything nice ths weekend?


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

He   all the time! No joke! will fill you in tomorrow!


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

Ohhh I won't be there cos I am going to NY!!!!!!


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

you dont say!!!


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

ok ladies 

I am off now 

Sarah if i dont get backon have a smashing super time and enjoy every minute. Dont forget your butty and "hold the mayo" 

Binty have a fab time chicken


The rest of you reprebates  "see you tomorrow "  Wooohoooooo   

S   xxxx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

See Ya tomorrow Snatch    

I might not be about much this afternoon, got to get some stuff out before I leave, so just in case:

Sarah/Binty - HAVE A WONDERFUL TIME     I'm sure you will.  We will miss you both  

Jane -     

Kerry, B3ndy - see you VERY SOON!!!!!!    

xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

ps - sarah how long you away for - 2 weeks?


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

...........Flower - i think there's a slight typo in that last one to Scratch.....or did you mean to call her 'Snatch' ....  ...that means a rude part of a woman's body where I come from!!!!!!!!!

       

see ya soon Flower!!!!!!!

See ya Scratch!!!!!!!! not long now!  

Sarah - what time do you leave work today? are you sloping off a bit earlier?


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

oh hell !!!!         

B3ndy - rude word? what could you mean?!!    I can only think of the film with Brad Pitt 

sorry Scratch hee hee! xx


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

What's all this talk of snatches??!!  

Sal....1pm hun, see you then!


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

Have a great time tomorrow girls, sorry I cant be there.

Sarah/Binty have fab hols.

Am having a very stressful day at the office and I have BAD PMT now so no doubt someone is going to get it this afternoon


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Oh Janie....stay sane hun, deep breaths and just think of the glass of wine you can have at the end of the day! 

Think we are getting take out and a DVD for date night....DH wants to get MI3 and chinese. Thats fine with me.


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

Deffo calling Sal Snatch from now on!!!!!!  

I am here until 4.30pm then picking my neice up and off for a sunbed    then pack my extra large suitcase....

Yep we are away 2 weeks get back Saturday 25th.....5 nights in NY and 8 in Miami.....   am so excited!!! Was awake most of last night  

Gonna say bye now in case I don't get back on....see you all in 2 week....have a great time tomorrow    might text you when I am at the airport!!!!

Love you loads and will miss you loads


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

honey. I hope you have a fantastic time. Take it easy, do what you want, eat what you want......and have lots of cocktails for us! Will text you if anything important happens. Take care xxxxxx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

bye honey have a wonderful time!!!    

I wanna see MI3 - I didnt even know they had done a 3rd one till recently! sounds like a perfect night to me Kerry     Cant wait till the 3rd bourne identity/supremecy is out

Jane, deep breaths, nearly hometime now. I've been like that all week, ready to  someone, works been chaos!


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Mmmm only 2½ hours and I'll be in the pub   x


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

I love the "Bourne" series! Great films, and Matt Damon is nice to watch   I'm in luuurrrvvvee with Daniel Craig! I thinks he's gorg...  ....


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

Sarah - have a TOP hols hon - am dead jealous!! make sure you get some proper R&R and lots of   time with dh!!

Janie - sorry to hear you're having a pants afternoon - its gone mad here all of a sudden but I couldn't give a feck ....it's FRIDAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! and i've got a whole weekend of girleyness ahead!!
(sorry you can't be there! )

Kerry - what's MI3 all about then? (think you've just answered that - is it in the Bourne Supremacy trilogy?) sounds like my idea of a good Friday night in - and an early night!  .....i can't be   at having to get all glammed up tonight and going out in the cold (got I sound like a  old baggage! ...may sneak off early to my warm bed on my own! )


Oooh Flower - same for me - but will be at home breaking open the   whilst getting ready!

did anyone see the start of the repeat of 'this life' series on BBC 2 last night - i LOVED that series - glad they're doing a Xmas special


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

I LOVE THIS LIFE!!!!!  I have the whole thing on video!!  is it a repeat B3ndy? tell me i havent missed the new series I'd be gutted! what channel was it on?


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

I was an on off fan of This Life...it was good though.  

MI3....Tom Cruise, lots of explosions and t-shirt ripping!

Must try and book tickets for Casino royale next Thursday, birthday outing with DH, my sister and her boyf.


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Mission impossible 3 B3ndy!  

is it out next week then Kerry?  I'd like to see that, i reckon he'd be a great james bond.


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

Flower - it was on BBC 2 - but is a re-run of the old stuff ahead of their Xmas special - can't wait (i was in   big time with Miles/Jack thingey bob)

 ....know what you mean by MI3 now!! told you I was having a   blonde day!

ooooh Bond is coming out on the day dh gets home  - he's a real Bond fan - i wonder if i should book tickets for the Friday as a surprise for him?  ....i thought Daniel Craig was very saucy in Layer Cake...  yum yum


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Just booked...its out on 16th. Can't wait, I think he is so sexy!   He was good in Layer Cake.


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

its my dh's birthday the day before yours kerry, might see if he fancies going on the saturday to see it 

he was fantastic in layer cake.  a lot of people stuck their noses up when he was announced as the new Bond because he isn't "pretty" enough, but I think he'll be fab, it will update it a bit more. I wouldnt normally go to the flicks to see it but will do this time!  

cant wait for This life!


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

think i'd better say bye bye otherwise we'll have nothing to talk about 

see you tomorrow !!!!!


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

See you tomorrow honey! So excited!


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

I am vert cold and very wet. why does it always rain when dd comes out of school??


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

i'm just about to venture out now   gonna be like a droaned rat by the time i get to the pub!

see ya xxxxx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

ps. feel very sick, home i'm not getting dh's tummy bug


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

So do I! Take it easy hun xxx


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

yeah keep wrapped up and take it easy  see you tomorrow


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

hope you feel better tomorrow chick!  

S - what a pain in the bum flipping rain! did you get a new cardy in the end for dd?

Kerry - i'm going to book on Wed (pay day!)


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

no the cardi vanished. so my mum has knitted her one. nobody will nick that!!!

Still frozen my hands and feet are like ice


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Can she knit me one too?? A nice long one!   My Nan was fantastic at sewing an dknitting, she used to teach classes. If I didn't have such a short attention span I'd do the same!


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

she wont knit adult stuff she gets fed up with it. but she can rattle a scarf or cardi off for dd in an evening watching tv. so dd is the only one who gets anything now. she has made me a few scarves lately but no jumpers or cardis. I had to go and buy mine


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

ooh - me and knitting needles - would be a bad idea - full of lots of holes


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

I am logging off now chicks. DD wants to go on the pc so I have been chucked off

Have a nice night  see you all tomorrow cant wait

S  xxxx


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Bye Scratch...see ya tomorrow  

For DD....


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

B3ndy...I'm not allowed to play with sharp objects!


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

i can picture you now Kerry!

S - see ya laters chick!!


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

she let me back on to send you these


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

Aw what a sweetie!! 

                         

back to dd!

right - I'm offski chicks

see you all vvvvvvvvvvvvvvvv soooooooooooon!

S
xx


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

bye hun have a safe journey and stay away friom the pole dancing

i am ioff too dd wants feeding to spag bol for her and the dog as it is his birthday


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Have a ncie night ladies...I've got to hang around as DH is picking me up but he's still at the feckin' golf club...just when I thought we were going to have a nice night!

See you tomorrow
xxxx


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

Sorry girls - i didn't get to say bye today, was having a crazy day.

Jane xxx


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

Hi Girls

Hope you all had a great day today - you will have to fill me in on Monday.  Not had the best of days - AF arrived this morning and I felt pretty rotten all day so it wasn't that easy to be sociable this afternoon at the football.  I just wanted to go home and curl up with my PJ's on.

Injections start tomorrow though so need to pull myself out of this miserable mood and get my positive head on.

Jane xxx


----------



## sootycat (May 2, 2006)

Hi Janie

I am with you on the AF mine came too last night....

Glad to see that you are trying something new this cycle - I am sure this will give you some new hope. Keep smiling. I will be with you on this cycle and will keep tracks on your progress. Good luck with everything.


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

Morning

How are we all today

OMG what a weekend I still cant get over it

S

xx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Morning girls!

B3ndy, Kerry and Scratch     Was lovely to meet you on Saturday girls xxx

B3ndy - how was your evening did you get through it ok!

Jane - sorry AF got you but best of luck with the injections 

Binty - I think you said you will be in work this morning, but I'm sure you will be busy to get out at lunchtime - have a wonderful holiday 

Managed to get all my xmas pressies on Saturday, how busy was the TC?!?!   I was too hot and bothered to look for dresses. I am not going back of a weekend though before Xmas now!


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

I dont know if anyone remembers Erika, she was on the boards when i first joined Clomid and was a great help to me when I first started on here, anyway we have stayed in touch via p/m.  she has just mailed me to say she finally got her BFP!!!!  I am so happy for her.  It was her 2nd ICSI cycle & last treatment. They'd done, Clomid, 3 IUI's, 1 IVF & 2 ICSI's.  Gives me some hope


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

I've got terrible bloatedness today, my back was killing me in the car on the way to work so i popped a couple of PK's.  Not due AF till the weekend so not sure what thats all about.    Might try a peppermint tea


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

get yourself a peppermint tea and take it easy chick


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

going to make one now, can't get into any of my microsoft word files, could do without it today, got tons to do!!!  Is it hometime yet? 

do you think we were as you expected?


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

you were all as I expected. Wierd really


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Morning lovelies  

What a horrid weather morning it is.  I was up and out early today as I had to drop my parents off at the airport for 7.45. Went straight to Tesco and got this weeks shopping done though so don't have to go out at lunch time. 

It was so lovely to see you all on Saturday, lovely birthday lunch  

Flower....hope the backache isn't witch related hun. Sounds like your computer has Monday blues! I only went to Boots and then home, couldn't bare it in there!

Scratch...hope DD's party was good. Lovely to see you.

B3ndy...how were the   kids? Hope you got home ok honey.

Janie...sorry   got but, but glad you can get started on the injectibles. 

Well last week of being 30   Dh was winding me up yesterday - in between naps - about it being my last Sunday as a 30 year old! He's  

K
xxxxx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

i bet tesco was nice and quiet at that time kerry?


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

Morning Girls

Did you all have a fab time on Saturday

Jane xxx


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Flower...it was great! Love going early when the shelves are full!

Janie...we had a lovely lunch hun, you were missed! Will definitely be doing it again!


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

we had a great time Janie, we never stopped talking    There was no awkwardness or anything.   We will be doing again.  I could have sat in the restaurant drinking wine with them all for hours 

Kerry - thats the best time to go, we popped into asda yesterday to get a chicken for dinner and it was chaos, how people can do their weekly shop on a sunday afternoon is beyond me.

Could anyone believe how many prams, babies and children there were at the TC on Saturday!  It was chaos and they were strolling along with the pram, one woman actually had her newborn in her arms


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

Aww am so glad you all had a good time.  Must try and do it again soon so I can meet you all.


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

we will definitely organise something for the new year


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

Great, I will be there next time.


----------



## binty (Jan 6, 2006)

Morning

No time to catch up on personals only 30 mins left at work then I'm off.

Hope you are all ok will be back on 22nd.

Binty


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

Have a great holiday, eat drink and have a fab time!!!

Jane xx


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Have a fab time Binty...lots of love xxxx  

YAY   DBB gone out and won't see her now till Weds!!


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Have a great time Binty, you lucky girl !!!  

Will nearly be xmas by the time you're back! xxxx


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

have a good one hun and when you get back i will only have a week left to go!!!!!!!!


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

wish it was me!

dh was looking at ipods online yesterday, i was trying to keep a straight face and move him swiftly onto something else! how i kept a straight face i dont know.  if he says he is getting one i'll tell him its too dear.  i did say to wait for the january sales!!


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Good thinking Batgirl! I don't think DH has a clue I'm getting him one. Must get it ordered this week. My car was less that I thought so should be ok to get it now.


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

did you price them up in boots btw?


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

No I couldn't face going downstairs! Its was just too busy! I will check online again. Plus if I get it from there I'll get points too!


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

yeah have a look on line and see how the price compares


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Sooty...forgot to reply earlier, hope your ok.

Flower...I'll do a search later and see what I can find.


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

hey chicks

just a quickie - i'm reading today so v busy  but when it slows down a bit i'll be back on 

Had a FAB time on Saturday - like you said flower I could have stayed all day and nattered ! - they would have been locking up after us   .

you're all as I expected and more!! so here's to the New Year, a new meet!! and LOTS more nattering!!


  to you all

S
xx


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

Sooty - I sent you a PM.

Good idea girls to get your hubby's iPods for Christmas.  My Dh got me one a few years a go and I LOVE it.

B3ndy - dont work to hard

Jane xx


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

Wondered where you were missy. I thought we might of scared you off

Dont work to hard chick

Not long for me then home time yipeeeeeeeeeeeee

Parents evening tomorrow OMG!!!!!!

Only 12 more work days to go


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

hiya B3ndy   I think the waiter thought we were nutters   how many times did he come back to try and take our order!  

Sal, you are soooooo lucky!

are we gonna do a meet up next year somewhere central so sarah, Binty and B3ndy can come?


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

good idea sounds like a plan. We could all travel down together


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

yeah 

would be good to have a "proper" night where we can have a few drinkies and not have to drive


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

a few drinkies the way we got started it would be a total lush night. and B3ndy is so good at being a lush now


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

That sounds good to me


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

i am out of here have a lovely evening ladies

Love ya all

S  xx

Ps the email at home is on the blink so please dont cc me in any or i will have 1000's to come back to


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

see ya chick
havent even check emails today!
have a nice night xxx


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

Bye Sal, have a nice evening xx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Jane - what happens now, ie with the injections, do you just start them yourself or do you have to go to the hospital etc?


----------



## tracyb (Aug 29, 2005)

Hi Girls  

Sounds like you all had a great time on Saturday, I can just imagine you all together  

Jane, sorry AF caught you on Saturday, just what you didn't need!!

I am waiting for AF to turn up, will probably be tomorrow and then I am offically ttc again!!!  I just hope AF isn't late again, as its my birthday on Thursday and I remember last year it turned up on my birthday and I was very upset, but then I was a crazy clomid chick then!!

Love Tracy xx


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

I started last night - it wasn't so bad really, didn't hurt but I do have a slight bruise today, will have to try and stick it in a diffrent place each day. The hardest bit was mixing the drugs, but DH helped sort it out.

I have to have a scan on day 8 which is Saturday, then they can see how my follies are responding to the drugs.


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

wow Janie - exciting stuff 

Tracy -   I hope AF stays away for you or at least does you the honour of not turning up on your birthday!


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

Right - back for 5 mins whilst i take a quick break

You lot really made me   on Saturday...it felt like we'd known each other for ages!!
I did a bit of shopping after leaving but BOy - the TC was SOOOOOOOOOOO HOT...I was roasting - got outside about 4.30pm and it was peeing down! Had a fab night with my friend - we got TOTALLY ratted ...  from the moment i arrived - about 6 ish - til we fell into bed at 1130pm...( we couldn't take any more booze! and i was knackered from all the driving)...it ended up just the two of us as our other mate had to pull out, which i didn't know til i got there.  but still it was lovely to catch up.

Janie - i don't envy you with those needles - it soooo   me the thought that I may have to start doing them soon.

Scratch - sorry i've missed you chuck!! hopefully there'll be more time tomorrow. how did the party go btw?? was there any 'murder in the dark'??

Flower - how was the rest of your weekend?

Kerry - what about you chick? get up to owt? bet you're LOVING the thought of no DBB for three days - bliss !

Tracy - good to hear from you hon....like flower says - I hope AF arrives soon - but stays away long enough that you can have a good birthday  - are you doing anything special?


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Wow B3ndy - bet you are exhausted!!    did you fit another Italian meal in?  The TC was boiling, i tried a top on in next and was sweating cobs. by the time i reached debenhams i would have murdered someone for a cold drink!  then outside it was gale force winds and rain!!!  
I said that before, that there were no awkward silences....far from it!!


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

i was exhausted - with the biggest red cheeks ever by the time i left!!  
i got home about 4 o'clock yesterday mega knackered to be told my 2 year old neice was visiting....no rest for the wicked!!

think we should def start planning soon for a New Year meet.


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Sorry been awol...been relisting stuff on ebay! Now my 16 jeans are too big thought I'd put them on!!

B3ndy...glad you got home ok. Sounds like you two were there for a while, I was in Boots and out as soon as I could, far to hot and busy for me!  

Tracy...my birthday this week too! I remember from last year your' was just before mine! What a good week!

S.....you've gone but have a good night anyway!

Flower...I couldn't have tried anything on on Sat...was far too hot for that! I bought a drink in Boots and it was gone in 2 seconds!


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

crikey B3ndy 

yes definitely!!!   where do peeps reckon would be a good place?


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

think i'm gonna go one night after work, but change into a vest top and trainers before i get there!!


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

I usually wear little t-shirts when I go there, and very flat shoes!


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

yep!!! 

Just to let you know chicks Robert Winston is on This Morning tomorrow talking about IVF and infertility. I'm gonna sky + it.  Apparently there is a new programme about IVF starting tomorrow as well but no idea what channel or anything. My friend is looking out for the advert so will let you know


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

I think its BBC1 tomorrow night hun.

Did you get the 2gb iPod? Just found one for £94.99, is that good? I can't remember!


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Just copied the link from the bbc 


BBC1 9:00 pm
  A Child Against All Odds
Choosing Children: Professor Robert Winston takes a journey through the world of fertility treatment. He starts with the most advanced form of IVF - genetic selection. 

Kerry - i got the 4gb one from ebuyer, it worked out 103 quid with postage.  its only a few quid more than the 2gb one they sell. they do black and white. Its about £140 on amazon!


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

it's on BBC 1 at 9pm tomorrow night flower - the trails have been on the last week or so - they're following a number of couples through their journey to get preggers - should be interesting.

kerry - how much is a 4gb one? think that might hold more so would be better value

What about stratford again for the meet - central location?? or I don't mind driving up North and could take Sarah in the car.


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

might either watch it or sky+ it, will see what kind of mood I'm in tomorrow!

Stratford would be good, that hotel was cheap, or kerry could have a nosey whilst she is there this weekend. Is that central for everyone, Binty too?  Me, Scratch, Jane and Kerry could come together. unless you want to come up for a northern meet and we book a travel lodge or something


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

I don't know what to do....free P&P on Amazon so its just £89..the 4gb is £119 so £30 more!


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

have you seen how much it is on ebuyer?


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

£105.70 plus P&P for 4gb...is that what you got?


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Nooo! will try and find the one i had...hang on


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Kerry, i've p/m the one i got. they do it in black for the same price too

they do a 2nd generation one which is dearer but no need to splash for that one

I'm off now girls, have a lovely night 
xxxx


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

Bye flower - have nice evening xxx


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Thanks hun, your a star!

Have a nice night


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

Have a good night chick

it's all gone (.)(.) up at work at the mo - so if I don't get back on before you go Kerry and Jane enjoy your evenings.

'speak' tomorrow

S
xx


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Bye hun...I'm off soon as well. Forgot I've got Tesco shopping in my car...oops!


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

Bye Girls

Have a nice night everyone - Kerry, hope your shopping is OK, you didn't leave anything frozen in there did you??

B3ndy - hope work isn't too stressful.

Looks like its just me now, catch up with you all tomorrow.

Jane xx


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

honey....speak tomorrow


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Morning girls

kerry, did you manage to get that ipod?

I feel very PMT'ish today, gonna end up  someone!


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

Morning lovelies

Just popping on to say a quick hello.  Wont be able to get on much today as I have meetings pretty much all day.

Flower, sorry to hear that you have PMT        

If I dont get back on hope you all have a good day.

Jane xx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Morning Jane

ok chuck, don't work too hard.  I've resigned myself to AF coming at weekend hun so don't worry.  Just hope this PMT goes soon 

xxxx


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Morning girls,

Flower....sorry you feel   today, I hope the horrid   stays away. I did get the iPod...the black 4gb one. It was more than the white one - only £4 - so I thought I'd get it. So that's DH pretty much sorted.

Janie....hope you have a good day honey, horrid meetings   How are the ijections going?

B3ndy...you around hun? When is DH back?

Scratch...hope your ok honey  

Its gonna be quiet isn't it! This cold is coming out, really stuffy today. Poor DH is away again...had to leave at 6am to drive to Worthing bless him....felt like saying I'd go with him so I could share the driving. But bed was too warm!  

xxxx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Hiya Kerry  

great news about ipod.  I chose delivery for tomorrow (cheapest) and they have just emailed to say its been dispatched so I've been happy with them so far.  I won't be in when they deliver so will have to collect from post office at some point!  Usually you can ring the main office and ask them to deliver to your local one for a couple of quid so i might do that if its gonna be too hard to get to the main one in bury before they shut.

I can't believe that cold, it just won't either come out or go will it     I think I've fought mine, but everyone is suffering all around me so only a matter of time before its back !


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Yeah it should be coming on Monday, DH is usually at home on Mondays so he can take delivery, as long as he doesn't open it! I'm sure he won't. 

I wish the cold would bog off! Had enough now! 

Its so quiet isn't it!  

xxx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

aren't you good trusting him not to take a peek!  

It is quiet   Is B3ndy working today?


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Yes I think so but not sure what time. 

He wouldn't dare take a peak, he knows I'd   him!

Not much to do today so will try and get some shopping done...if only I knew what to get everyone!


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

hi ya chicks

am in - started at 12 but bit manic again.

how are we all? dh has now informed me he's back at 6am tomorrow (well - lands at Heathrow then) so should hopefully be able to wake up to a nice big cuddle in the morning!!    

just had a text from sarah on  hols btw - she says to say hi to you all and sends her love (special cuddles to Minxy) having a great time but tired....looking forward to catching up!

S
xx


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Hi sweetie...its so quiet today. Flower's computer has crashed again so she can't get on. Jane is in meetings all day... so its just us  

Glad DH is going to be back tomorrow....big cuddles will be lovely and worth the wait!

xx


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

def - have missed him LOADS!! 
How long is your dh away for? worthing is quite a long trek away!!  

it is very quiet today - we've probably all got jaw ache from Saturday!!  .....looks like you've well and truly got xmas shopping underway! lucky you - i've only got a few but need to get   into gear. we've been invited to Spain for Xmas too by a relly who has a place over there but not sure if we can afford it yet but would be useful seeing as we won't have a kitchen from end of Nov!!  

where are you spending it this year?


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Ooh Spain would be lovely! DH and I are desperate for a break but going to wait until April/May I think, try and save first and decide what to do about private IVF. When would you go? Just for Xmas? We're going to my parents this year, I love going there I feel like a kid again! DH is shattered I think. He's driving back up form there to Wandsworth to stay with our friends for the night, so at least he won't be bored like usual! Long two days though. Still got loads to buy for Xmas, only got my mums and one for DH!


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

think we would either go for Xmas (that's what i'd rather do) or New Years Eve for a couple of days...unfortunately i'm working the 30th and 31st! 

that sounds a better bet - breaking up his trip like that. My dh will probably arrive all tired and grouchy tomorrow from his 26 hour journey home!! joy!


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Sorry been AWOL..had a report to finish...think I ahve RSI now! Alot of cut n pasting! Oh well, almost home time!

Xmas or NYE would be good, it would just be nice for you to get a break. Hope DH is ok in the morning.  Hope Flower gets back on tomorrow!

Love ya's
xxxxxxx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Hiya girls
thought i'd pop on from dh's laptop. what a pain!!  this new NHS computer system is causing nothing but problems.

Kerry, i've got a card pushed through the door to say something has tried to be delivered, looks like the ipod one day early.  it says i can have delivered to our local PO, 5 mins from home, for 50p so gonna ring them tomorrow and do that.

B3ndy - yay to dh coming home   Enjoy your special cuddles chick.
Thanks for the update about sarah, i bet she is tired but you cant go there and sleep can you, too much to see!!

Hope your ok Jane 

if i dont get on tomorrow, you know why!!  dont forget that programme on tonight at 9pm bbc 1

lots of love xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

ps, text me if there is anything good happening!!


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

don't worry flower we'll keep you in the 'loop' ....and then there's Sarah on her 'transcontinental loop' too!! i'll be texting all day if sommit big 'breaks' tomorrow!!  

Kerry I missed you logging back in before you left work - hope the fingers are ok after all that inputting!
and that you're ok tonight without dh around.

Janie - hope today wasn't too fraught chick. how are the injections going?

sorry i've not been around much these last few days chicks - it's the pants shift i'm working and it can be difficult to log on, just remember - it doesn't mean i'm not thinking of you all!!

just wiping the tears away after watching the Robert Winston programme....it was so touching to see the mother and MIL of the woman who had been given PGD after her daughter died, crying when she came in to tell them she'd got a positive and then I was crying for the woman with the disabled daughter who got a negative. Can't say i was overly impressed with the sex selection couple who 'fancied having a girl'....they've got FOUR kids already...many of us would just like a baby, be it boy or girl....made me   I was a little disappointed too that the programme doesn't seem to be planning to follow a straight forward IVF cycle...I would have liked to see it all from start to finish.

Oh well - i'm getting excited now at the thought of dh being home  in a matter of hours - best go and get some beauty sleep - that's if he remembers what i look like after all this time he's been away!!  

sleep tight chicks

'speak' tomorrow - fingers crossed, at some point in the day!

S
xx

(Scratch - if you're 'about' - am thinking of you and missing you chick!! )


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

Hi girls sorry I didn't get on today, was in meetings all day long!

B3ndy, totally agree with you on the Robert Winston programme, I cried my eyes out too and was pretty annoyed at the couple who wanted a girl when they already have FOUR boys, some people just don't know how lucky they are.  Sorry the shifts at work are so pants at the moment.  I bet your getting excited about DH coming home  

Scratch - how are you, just had a quick scan through todays posts and you haven't been around. 

Flower - bummer about the computer at work, hope you van get on tomorrow.

Kerry - Glad you got the iPod sorted for DH

Anyone heard anymore from Witchie??

Injections seem to be going well, no bruises from yesterdays or tonight's - think I might have jabbed the first one in too fast and thats why it came up in a bruise.  No s/e's as yet, had a bad head but think thatmight be more to do with AF.

Off to get legs and bikini line waxed in the morning before work so wont be on till later.  Don't usually bother with waxing in the winter and normally just get the razor out, but as I'll be lying there with my legs akimbo next week I thought I better make the effort in case I scare the doctor.

Right better get to bed. Night night

Jane xxx


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Morning ladies....if there is anyone there  

I Sky+'d the robert Winston thing, will watch it with DH later. I hope the couple with 4 boys were paying privately for IVF?? Not being nasty but we don't have one between us and are having to pay privately, let alone already having 4!   Anywho....I'm sure it will be an eye opening series.

Janie...Ooh waxing, ouch! I only get it donw for summer, then the old Gillette comes out!   Your right though, get sorted before you have to lie there!

Flower....hope you get on today honey   Hope DH's iPod comes early, although we won't be there Saturday!

B3ndy....did DH make it bakc ok for nice   this morning, I hope so.

Had a nice night last night. Walked Max to my parents to put stuff on Sky+ for them - they forgot before they left - came back and made tea then went to see my friends that we are going away with at the weekend. Came home to bed! DH back tonight, can't wait! Two days left of being 30!  

xxx


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

Hi Kerry!

I'm here but I think its going to be another mad day - where is everyone??

Jane xxx


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Flowers internet is down, not sure what shift B3ndy is on, Sal's taking a break.....just us today  

Are you walking like John Wayne??!!   I always do after a bikini wax!


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

at walking like John Wayne!!  Its not too bad, am well used to it have been waxing since I was about 18.

Hope Sal is ok


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

I'm sure she is fine, just waiting to start Clomid I think.

x


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

Good, hope so.

So can't be ars*d with work today and yet I have so much to do, just cant get motivated at all.


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

I know the feeling just want to get my Xmas shopping done!


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

I God, I haven't even started to think about that yet, I need to get my acto together, I am usually pretty organised too.  Might have to see if can some done on the internet, haven't got a clue what I'm going to get for anyone!


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Thats my problem too, don't know what to buy everyone! Got DH's, my sisters and my mum's just everyone else to contend with!


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

i'm in 

although for how long is another matter!!!

Kerry/B3ndy, emailed you from work this morning, did you not get them?  yours was the only 2 email addys i could remember!


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

I got it and replied hun, did it not come through?


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

hiya hun
just go the reply to "test" but i sent one this morning to you and B3ndy saying i was fed up i couldnt get on FF, i wanted to check everyone was ok. bet its gone to your junk again. 

how you doing?  Hows it going Jane?


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

btw i sky+ that programme last night, wanted to watch it with dh, its on for about 6 weeks i think?


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

I did reply, but might have got lost on its way!

I Sky+'d it too..not sure DH will want to watch it but I'll make him!

I'm ok....hungry!!!


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

i reckon the programmes where its infertility issues for IVF will be interesting, i gather last nights was more about genetic issues?


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Yes I think so. Some of the girls who posted on Girl & Boy talk were saying that it didn't really cover a proper cycle of IVF - from DR'ing to stimming to EC etc...maybe that will on another programme. Interesting anyway.


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

yeah i guess thats the ones were most interested in

shall we start organising our new year meet soon


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

Hi Flower - good to see you managed to get back on.

I watched the programme last night and it did focus mostly on genetic testing and sex selection, it was interesting but I would have preferred to see them cover a proper IVF cycle - its on for six weeks though as you say and I think there are 15 diffrent couples involved.

Yay, lets get organised for the New Year.


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Hiya hun, how you doing this week, everything going ok with injections etc?


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

so far so good with the jabs, cant say that I like it and I get a bit nervous just before hand but its not as bad as I thought it would be.


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Your doing really well. I'm sure its only natural to feel scared as its not a natural thing to stick something into your skin!  I dont really know much about it, do you have to do that every day?

hotmail has gone down on me, not having much luck!


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

hey chicks 

am here - thoroughly loved up now dh is back - he got home just before 7am!! and was feeling a little bit frisky but I was toooo sleepy ..told him i'd make it worth his while later! 

got your emails flower and replied to em! ....and I say yeah - lets start putting our plan into action.

Jane - know what you mean about not being arsed at work - rather be at home tucked up in bed with dh! 

kerry - the ivf prog was good but as i said in my message last night it was not really apt for people like us....it was very specific....and  ....there's one woman you'll feel like   


S
xxx


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

Yes, everyday for approx 12 days then when the follies look nice and big I have to do the pregnyl injection which triggers ovulation then I have the actual IUI, then I have to have the cyclogest pessaries for 14 days which are progesterone and are supposed to help with implantation.

Its amazing how much you have to learn so quickly with all this IF stuff.

  hotmail.

Kerry - I didn't think my DH would want to watch that programme but he did, he was a bit quiet straight afterwards but then we had a chat about our treatment and stuff and he said he was looking forward to next weeks.  You never know he may surprise you.

B3ndy, so glad you and DH are loved up, roll on tonight hey   hope you don't have to work late.


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Ahhhhh so glad he is back with you B3ndy 
Have a great night tonight !!!  

Did it say what next week's programme was about?

Can't get into hotmail at the mo hun so not ignoring you!


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

goodness me Janie, what a mindfield eh!


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

Dont think it said what next weeks program was about - it might have but I was blubbing by the end of it so who knows


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

I'll be the same. i was blubbing at 10 to 9 before it even came on and i was watching the other side! think it was a mixture of trinny and susanna and setting the sky+ for bbc 1


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Shall we wait for Sarah to get back and then sort the meet out? Don't want to organise it and then her not be able to come. Can't wait though! 

Can't be   with work this afternoon, just want to go home and put my glasses on, my lenses are really dry today. Think its this cold.


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Yeah sarah will be back soon won't she, we definitely have to do it whilst she is here, is she away for 2 weeks?

i've got my glasses on today kerry, i was too tired for anything else. dh didnt get in until 12.45 last night then proceeded to chat with me till about 1.45 am, and we were up at 6.30 am


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

think Sarah is away for 10/11 days...but yeah good idea to talk dates when she's back though I think she's also up for a night away somewhere like STratford

  at your dh wanting a late night chat Flower - mine tried that this am - but I was more interested in my sleep!! 

the prog next week is on FET's i believe


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

i handnt even got to sleep either - bog eyed today!  

a night away would be good


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

is it weigh in tonight for you flower?

think i may have lost this week but not def - will be chuffed if it's only an ounce after my weekend of drinking and feasting!!


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

it sure is 

I'd lost a pound i reckon by saturday morning, which quickly went back on by sunday morning but this morning it was off again so my scales say one off. however i feel so bloated and got pre-AF bloat I'd be happy to stay the same


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

i'll be happy with staying same or a pound off  (scales told me i had this am) but am aiming to get a stone off by xmas - would be   then....I've just got a reaaaaaalllllllllllll choc craving this afternoon!


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

My cravings have gone this week miraculously! I'm amazed I've been able to stick to this cereal thing!

Flower...I was watching "Monster" on C4 till 12...seen it before but great movie. Poor you though with your extra late night...early one tonight. I've got dance class tonight!  

B3ndy....I'm sure you'll have lost hun. Especially with what you ahve planned for DH tonight!


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

You are doing so well this week Kerry, I'm proud of you. Lets hope you have found a plan that works for you 

B3ndy, you'll burn off a pound tonight   What day have you been weighing in?

I'm going food shopping, then straight to be weighed at 6pm then home for naughty tea and watch the match then bed


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

I've just been naughty, went in the fridge at work and found some mars bars and then scoffed one without even thinking about it


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Mmmm...Mars bar.... 

Have you changed weigh in times Flower? 

Do you think I should give this cycle go au natrel? We didn't bother counting CD's last cycle, but might do this one, you never know!  Ig we do today is CD10 so could get started today/tomorrow and then the weekend   Perfect birthday present


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

yeah she has merged the two classes together to the later slot, shame really as i liked the earlier one.  so instead of food shopping thurs i'm going Weds before weigh in, that frees up thursday night for the gym.  I probably wont stay to many of the talks after now either, just wanna get home by then. plus i'll have all my frozen stuff in the boot of the car 

if i were you kerry, i'd try, but not try too hard, just enjoy your birthday and all the fun that comes with it   you never know!    xxx


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

i weigh in tomorrow morning flower.....she says tucking into a packet of fruit gums (mind you they're  zero points on the TEsco Totals diet) though I'd rather have some of what Jane's just had!!  ...I remember when i lost my 2 stone before getting married and i promised myself a mars bar when we arrived in Hong Kong (our first honeymoon destination)....and there low and behold in our hotel room was a mini bar with a selection of choc - including mars bars!!    I savoured EVERY last lick of chocolate!

who's playing tonight Flower? fingers crossed you've lost tonight.

Kerry - i'd got for au naturelle this cycle - why not - you never know all those birthday kisses and cuddles!


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

Kerry, it might be worth a try, you have nothing to loose chick and you never know you could get a birthday bonus.   

Good luck to Flower & B3ndy for weigh in.

I actually feel a bit sick now, should have stayed away from the fridge.


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

see, we need Scratch, she'd tell us to step away from the fridge!

I'd feel sick if i ate a mars bar thats for sure


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

I would too but it would be a lovely feeling!  

I will just see what happens then this cycle! You never know


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

naughty night tonight, might have quiche and get some stuffed peppers or mushrooms with goats cheese in and some french stick 

Going in about 5 mins girls, hopefully I will still be able to get in tomorrow!!

Have a lovely evening 

xxxx


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

Bye Flower - good luck with the weigh in, your naught tea sounds delish

Have a nice night xx


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Tea sounds delish...  hun


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

I warned you I would be watching stay away from the fridge!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Hope your ok hun


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

, see we cant even have a sly mars bar without you knowing  

Are you ok??

xxx


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

Just noticed my bubbles have shot up to 500, don't know when that happened or who did it or what I did to deserve it but if it was any of you girls, then thanks you and I have blown you all some back xx


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

It was me   !!


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

Awww, thanks chick


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Your welcome! Don't like odd numbers!


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Just noticed there are 22 guests viewing the board! Never seen that many before!

 guests!


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

No I don't either, although 7 is my lucky number and thats an odd one, I guess that makes me odd  

Hello Guests


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

You've got another bubble!!


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

who sent that one then


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Not me!   You've got a bubble stalker


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Gonna log off now....have a nice night...stay away form the Mars Bars!!!  

xxxx


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

Oh no, stalkers scare me  

Have good night hun.  I'll be good I promise xxx


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

I go away for half an hour or so and there's talk of bubble stalkers and then scratch makes a guest appearance - keeping her beady eye on us   

Flower & Kerry have a good night chicks - fingers crossed for you flower - and get cuddling up with dh Kerry!!

Janie - any ideas who the bubble stalker might be? how exciting - can't say I've ever had that problem before!!    


if i don't get back on (this is the really busy bit now) then have a good night and happy jabbing!!

nite nite to you.....bubble stalker....and all the lovely 'guests'!!   


S
xx


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

No idea who the bubble stalker is.  Don't work too hard B3ndy.  I'm off soon too.

Jane xxx


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

I don't like odd numbers either - so blown you a few more   too chick

have a good night!

S

xx


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

aaahhh so your the bubble stalker


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

hey girls its me!!!!!  Just logging in NYC you can use the internet for free in the apple store how cool is that?  So I thought I would just log on to see you are all doing!!!  Looks like you have all gone home well it is gone 5PM there!!!  I have walked [email protected]@dy miles over the last 4 days (thank god for the tips on comfy shoes) can't wait to get to Miami to chill out.

Hope the meet went well......did you all chat and get on OK?  Wish I could have been there.  Haven't time to log onto any other boards but I heard Minxy's sad news and just wanted to send her a  could one of you pass it on to her.......

Well better go think its time for some NY cheesecake (am seriously addicted..) ^eatpie^ Gillian Mckeith who the hell is she?  
Oh well as they say here 'forget about it'

Love you all!!!!


Sarah


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

Hi Sarah

Its good to hear from you, I have missed you now, think I was on the phone or something when you logged on.  Glad you had the comfy shoes, last time I was there, I went for a walk after a meeting and had heels on, my feet were killing me so much I had to go into St Patricks Cathedral on 5th avenue just for a sit down  

I couldn't make the meet, but sounds like they had a fab time.  Will let Minxy know that you have been thinking of her.  Enjoy the cheesecake, you'll soon walk it all off.

Have fun

Jane xx


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

Hey Sarah

how ya doing? (said in Joey from friends type accent!) glad to hear you're having a fab time (as you'll see from my reply to your email)
Sounds like just what the dr ordered.
I've let Minxy know already that you sent your love and she said to say thanks for thinking of her.

see you soon chick - missing you!!

S
xx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Hi girls, sorry will catch up on posts in a bit, i'm feeling really  today

my SIL and BIL came round last night, yep their pregnant with their first. it was only a matter of time as they were trying but it doesnt make it easy.  i was ok (ish) and quite calm until they'd gone and dh rang his mum as he knew she'd be worried about him and he broke down which then set me off   i havent slept a wink, my eyes are swollen and i feel like poo so sorry if i'm not too chatty today    I am excited about being a proper auntie, i dont have brothers or sisters and she is dh's only sibling so that part is exciting but, well you know 

What a [email protected] year this has been, i'll be glad when its over


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Oh sweetie I'm so sorry....happ for them but   sad for you and DH. Its not fair is it. You know we're here for you. Just take it easy today  

Sarah...lovely to "see" you hun, glad your having fun.

Janie...any more bubbles overnight??

B3ndy...still loved up with DH??

Scratch...you ok sweetie?

DBB here so back in a bit....and yes, she is in her tent!   

xxxx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Thanks Kerry
I've booked a days hols for tomorrow, just need some "me" time x


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

Oh Flower honey, I'm so sorry, am sad for you and DH, but happy that you are going to be an auntie, life is so unfair sometimes.  As Kerry says we are all here for you and are thinking of you.

Kerry - Hope DBB buggers off soon.  How are you today?

Scratch - Hope you are ok - we miss you 

B3ndy - Hello, hope you weren't at work too late

Yep, have gained more bubbles overnight, but I know Minxy sent me some, not sure about the others??

Got a mad busy day ahead as I want to have tomorrow off so need to get as much done as possible.

Flower - you must have posted while I was tryping - good idea to get some me time  

Jane xx


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Flower...good idea hun. I could dowith a day off but a bit short of holidays now! Oh well got 2 weeks off at Xmas.

Janie..I'm good hun, a little tired though. But almost the weekend so not bothered.

Off to see Casino Royale tonight and have Pizza Hut,....."hit the hut, uh"...


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

let us know what the films like......mmmmm Pizza


----------



## twiggy3 (Sep 19, 2005)

hi girls just checking up on you all again finding it hard to keep up as you chat so much  i have been reading just so busy at the moment, just want to say havent forgotten about you and hope you are all good.

kerry yes thanks for asking we are having a boy, had a growth scan the other day and apparently he is bigger than average  could be painful  he looks quite like me aswell poor wee thing 
how are you? enjoy james bond, i am not sure about danny craig though he doesnt do it for me 


SARAH, FLOWER, SAL, JANIE,hope you are all good.

flower i have just become an aunt 10 weeks ago, i found out my brothers girlfriend got preg 4 months before me (by accident) and she was due when we were due to start ivf, it was really tough and i cried loads but now he is here i love him to bits and wouldnt have it any other way, i know it helps now that i am preg. Fingers crossed all of you will be joining me soon.


b3ndy is wonder boy still giving you hassel at work? hows things?

ok have to run i will try and post again soon

kirsty xxx


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

only here for a bit girls before I set off for work - would rather not though - peeing down here and it's nice and cosy warm at home.

Flower - God - like you say - what a poo year you've had chick - anyone else and they would have cracked by now so remember that, you're a strong person and have got through all the ****e that's been thrown at you so far and you WILL get through this pregnancy too. Being an aunty is fab - yeah they won't be yours BUT you can build a very special bond with your neice/nephew, and then hand them back at nappy time!  ......but you WILL have your very own good news soon hon so hang in there chick!!
Sending you lots of  .

Kerry - did dh get home safe and sound then? let me know what the film's like - dh and I are thinking of going this weekend.

Janie - how you doing hon? any more bruises? how many more days of jabbing have you got? could it be the drugs making you feel a little sicky?

Well - I had a lovely   planned for dh and I last night when I got in (bit earlier last night coz computers went down at work) then my folks arrived to talk about Spain at Xmas...and then when we got to bed he was snoring away!!   bless he'd been up all day....so will make up for it tonight!


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Kirsty...lovely to see you hun. Glad things are going well.  Keep popping in won't you. When's your due date?  I'm afraid I lurrrvveee Daniel Craig, i think he's gorgeous!   Always had a thing for red heads   

B3ndy..poor you last night. Did you decide anything about Spain?


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

hey twiggy/kirsty

sorry - we must have posted at same time - good to hear that you're still going strong and that your wee boy will be with you very soon! how much longer have you got at work? take care and keep in touch

Kerry - i know what you mean about mr craig - i had a   dream about him this week (think i was pining for dh...even though he's dark haired and has more of a 2 pack rather than a six pack! )
no decisions about spain - it seems to be getting a little expensive so may even decide to stay at home now - not sure


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

I dreamt about Warwick from CSI last night!   He's fit as well though   And I dreamt that a friend of mine - who already has 3 boys - had a baby girl and I couldn't speak to her ever again!


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

I'm back, just had a manic couple of hours, the phone wouldn't stop ringing.

Hi Kirsty, glad all is well  

Glad its not just me having weird dreams at the moment!

B3ndy, mmm, perhaps your right, hadn't thought that it could be the drugs making me feel sick  .  No more bruises, but Sunday nights is still there.  Think I have about another 8/9 jabs to do yet.  Sorry your night didn't pan out as you expected.

Kerry - this might be a daft question but who is Daniel Craig??

Flower -  

Jane xx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

is it hometime yet?


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Janie....the new James Bond hun!

Flower...not long sweetie, hang in there.

DH is going for an eye test this afternoon, he's had a headache all week. I think its this cold lingering, but also he drove to Worthing on Tuesday and back yestreday and has had a busy few weeks, could be that too. Worth getting tested though. I made him try my glasses on last night, he looked funny!


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

Hey Flower - sending you lots of cyber hugs hon - not long til hometime now...and you're off tomorrow aren't you? you make sure you and dh get nice and snuggled up this weekend. You've probably already said but what have you got planned for his special day?

talking of special days are you looking forward to yours Kerry? You're going to be how old again? 

Janie - have you not seen the ads on tv with the lush body coming out of the water?...yum yum! though he doesn't seem much of a laugh in real life from the interviews I've seen him in so far.

busy afternoon as ever girls - but am trying to pop in when I can!


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

yeah out of here at 4pm thank goodness. I feel drained and exhausted and i think i've got conjunctivitis as well.  Great bundle of fun I am!  

dh is working tomorrow so i'm gonna get up and make him some birthday breakfast then its back to bed.  tomorrow theres a few of us meeting in our local as usual after work, some are coming a bit later, and were having a bite to eat there and lots of booze.  my sil and bil are coming so i need to get in the right frame of mind.  Then Saturday night were going for a curry with MIL, FIL and my mum and dad.

Kerry, I hope you have a fantastic birthday sweetie, enjoy your break away and enjoy the film tonight, can't wait to see it


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

Kerry and B3ndy - I'm such an   of course its James Bond, dont know whats up with me lately 

Flower, sounds like a good plan for tomorrow, try and get plenty of rest.  Hope you have a good weekend.

I'm off for a walk to the post office - need to clear my head, cant seem to think properly today


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Of course it all depends on how the AF pains are!


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

Aw flower - have a TOP time this weekend and enjoy your day off - and as for your SIL and BIL being there tomorrow night - be brave chick and remember the evening is about you being with your dh to celebrate his b'day - no one else matters and don't let them let their news overshadow it.
hang in there!!   

Janie - i know the feeling - i've only had ONE half hour lunch break this week - roll on SAturday


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Thanks girls 
sorry for being such a miserale git.
Its about time something nice happened to us all xxx

Sarah, sounds like you are having a great time   Hope Binty is too


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Flower....hope DH has a lovely birthday tomorrow. Your conjuntivitus is probably from your cold, I get sticky eye's when I have a cold, its horrid. I hope you have a lovely weekend, have a few   and nice food. Something nice will happen soon I promise....  

B3ndy....He's not really the life and soul is he, but who cares with a body like that!  

Janie...its the drugs!!


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Oh and the burgular alarm just went off...both DBB's out and muggins here had to sort it...my ears are still ringing! [email protected]@dy hopeless those two!


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

its like carry on film at your work kerry


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Have a good weekend girls, especially you Kerry 

love you all lots 

Jane, hope the walk to the post office helped

xxxx


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

Flower - hope you feel more   soon chick - thinking of you!


Kerry - as I said before - I don't mind my 2 pack waiting for me at home - but that six pack is to die for!!


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Flower   It is like a carry on film!

B3ndy...just set "that" picture of DC as the background on my pc!


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

oooh - I wouldn't be able to concentrate with that facing me every day!!


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

I need something to calm me when DBB is raging!!


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Logging out now....think I'm all alone  

Have a nice night ladies...off to drool over DC  

Love you all
xxxx


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

think I have missed you all, I'm useless today anyway, my head is somewhere else

MMMMmmmm Kerry, now I know what you mean about Daniel Craig.....delish

Flower, big hugs hun, hope the weekend goes ok

B3ndy - Yes, roll on saturday, I was hoping to take tomorrow off but that ain't happening......aaarrrgghhhhhhh I am drowning in paperwork and the bloody phone want shut up.

Think you have all gone, so hope you all have a great night xxxx


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Morning,
Don't know if anyone is around today   Had a fab night at the movies. Can thoroughly recommend Casino Royale....its fantastic. As if Daniel...and so gorgeous!!  

DBB out ALL DAY so won't be doing much work. Am going to M&S at lunch to see if I can get a nice top for the weekend...did I mention I'm going away?   

K
xxxx


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

Morning 

I am here   Kerry glad you enjoyed the film.  Where are you going for your weekend away, I'm sure you already told me but I'm   at the moment.

Am going to see George Michael tonight at the arena, cant wait.

Flower - your off, so I hope you are having a nice restful day.

B3ndy - not sure if you are around

Scratch - if your reading this..... 

Jane xxx


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

My three friends are going to see GM tonigt too. they asked me to go but I'm seeing my sister tonight. It will be fab I'm sure, enjoy!

We're off to Stratford tomorrow morning and I can't wait! I love it there, and the friends we are going with are my best friends - she and I have been friends since we were 11. I'm stupidly excited!


----------



## strawbs (May 16, 2005)

Hi Girls
Sorry to gate crash, Kerry I too looooove Daniel Craig.  I also think he is a red head trying to deny it!  I don't mind as I have red hair and we could have lovely ginger babies-oh yes if iwasn't infertile!    

strawbs xxxxx


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

Am not surprised you are excited, love weekends away and its your birthday too so I am sure you will have a fab time.  Hope DH spoils you rotten.

Hi Strawbs


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Strawbs....   he is gorg isn't he....  Keep minimising everything onmy screen to look at him on my background...in his lovely tight trunks.... 

Janie.....He sent me a "Happy Birthday-eve" email this am..bless him. He makes out he's not got me naything but I know he has! My sister gave me my pressie last night, some nice brown high heeled shoes I wanted and the Bridget Jones DVD's! My mum & dad have left me a pressie nad a cheque! Its so exciting! How sad am I!!


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Where have all the other baords gone off the main page ??


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

your not sad, birthdays are the best, I still get excited even though I only have fur more till I'm 40 - OMG thats a scary thought!!!!

Thats nice of your DH to send you a birthday eve email - wonder what he has got you?  I have the Bridget DVD's when I'm not feeling well, I always like to snuggle up and watch them!  The shoes sound nice.


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

40 is the new 30 hun!!


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

Good, thats alright then


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

If I suddenyly disappear it means I have killed DBB! She is driving me   If I get put in Styal will you visit me??


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

yeah I'll visit you, in fact the way my day is going we cold end up being cell mates!


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

OMG - you have suddnely dissapeared - what have you done to her - whats it like in styal??


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Just spat my drink out laughing!

I'm ok, not been banged up yet....went to meet DH at Handforth but he was late so only saw him for 5 mins. DBB2 (her muppet of a partner) is the one I'll kill today, thankfully he's just gone out!


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

Oh good, thought I'd have to think of a plan to get you out.

Hope DBB2 stays away all afternoon!


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

ola girls

sorry not been on before but been v busy.......just been catching up on posts

  at    DBB just what you need before you big b'day weekend - i'm getting excited for you!! I LOVE birthdays and LOVE to have people making a fuss over me - i get really   if they don't (dh says I'm a nightmare!!) i'm like it at Xmas too! Is the coat for your b'day or for Xmas? I have a confession to make...I went late night shopping to Tesco after work last night (didn't get home til 1030! ) and saw the same one...treated myself   got a 12 which is a bit tight around the bingo wings but hopefully when I lose a bit more weight it'll be better....(hope you don't mind!.... we could be the FF Florence&Fred coat twins at the New Year meet!!  )

Janie.....you having a busy day too chick? what you got planned for the weekend?


S
xx


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

He he he   I'm loving that, having a F&F twin! Its so lvoely, I got a 14 which is a little tight round the middle but will be fine! 

I'm the same about B'days and Xmas, love to be the centre of attention!  

Janie...maybe we should have a back up plan just in case I do end up in there. The FF'ers can come and help dig a tunnel!


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

at Kerry and B3ndy the F & F twins.

Am going to see George Michael tonight, then tomorrow its the scan then reflexology then I am hoping my DH will take me somewhere nice for dinner.  No plans yet for sunday might just have a rest.

Don't worry Kerry if you get banged up we'll come a liberate you.

I might go home soon, today is getting on my tits.

Jane x


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Good to know I have my FF's to reply on should I need you  

I wish I could go now...going to go at 4.30 though if the muppet is back! Not hanging round a momnet longer today, and want to see DH before I go out with my sister tonight.

Have a lovely weekend Jane, I hope your scan goes well. xxxxx

B3ndy...what you doing this weekend missy?


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

oooh George Michael - have you seen him live before? I just feel sorry for him now after that tv programme with what's his face.....pot smoking loser sprung to mind.    (sorry if you're a big fan)
fingers crossed for scan tomorrow. this is a private IUI isn't it?

Kerry -  maybe DBB could let you as a b'day treat? did they get you a pressie?

not got much really planned for weekend - we got to start packing the kitchen up (yuk) and start preparing for the extension starting in a couple of weeks - there's only a couple of days worth of work to go on the loft so it's getting a bit scarey. THe highlight of weekend will be going to look at kitchens tomorrow and hoping to catch up with my friend who's just had bubba no 3...haven't seen her since my surprise visit last week (hope she's forgiven me!)


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

Thanks chick.

Kerry - Have a great weekend away and a very happy birthday  

have a good weekend B3ndy, Flower and Scratch  

Jane xx


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

They had a collection, as we always do, and asked me what I want. I opted for the cash! Will buy a few drinks this weekend, or a nice bottle of bubbly! She's just phoned to say have a nice weekend, told her we are going tonight so I cna leave early, but just shows how litle attention she pays as she thinks we are off to the Lakes!  

Bye Janie...have a good one hun


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Right I'm off soon....have a good one chickies...Hopefully I won't be hungover on Monday  

Love you all lots & lots
xxxxx


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

have a top weekend chick - and a super dooper Birthday Kerry!!   

See ya Jane - have fun with George!  


S
xx


----------



## twiggy3 (Sep 19, 2005)

hi girls

happy birthday kerry hope you get spoiled, daniel craig still cant see it   i am going to newcastle on monday with dh, staying the night christmas shopping so might go to the cinema to see james bond then and see if that changes my mind  my due date is the 4th feb but baby is bigger than average so i am getting quite scared  still got lots to get done befroe he arrives am so disorganised.

janie are you doing iui? do you have to pay for it?

flower have a fab weekend honey.

sarah, sal, binty, b3ndy, strawbs hope you all have a great weekend aswell.

well i am off work for the next week and a half so will try and get on more often and catch up with you all properly.

take care

kirsty xxxx


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

Kerry - hope you are having a great day!!

B3ndy - George was FANTASTIC, my legs ache today from all the bopping!!

Kirsty - Yes I'm doing IUI and I am paying privately for it.  It's not too costly - 600 for the IUI and the drugs were just over 200.  Not long now till February  

Flower - hope your feeling a bit better hun

Scratch -  

Had my day 8 scan today, its all looking good so far - 2 follies on the right, the biggest is 15mm and one on the left.  My womb lining is 10mm.  Got to go back for another scan on Tuesday and I should be basted on Thurs or Fri next week.  Have t do some OPK's starting tomorrow until I get to the clinic on Tuesday just in case I ovulate early - as don't want to miss the boat.  I have 6 more injections to do if I get basted on Friday.  Am very pleased with the results - cant you tell, I'm rabbitting on a bit!

Hope your all having a great weekend.


Jane xxx


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Morning girls!

Fabulous weekend, didn't stop laughing all weekend! Am being very blond though, think 31 is my   age!! 

Janie....all sounds good hun, fingers crossed for this week 

Back soon....

xxxxxx


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

Morning

Kerry so glad you had a great weekend, its good to laugh  

Thanks for the good wishes.

Hello to everyone else - Flower are you back today??

Jane xx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Morning girls
I will just catch up on messages and come back.  hope you are all ok?

I'm totally spaced out, AF arrived yesterday as expected and i took my 2nd lot of PK's about 3am this morning, got up for work at 7am and I was too drugged to drive. had to text my boss to say i'd be late, so I've only just got here. Feel like I'm not really here so not doing anything too complicated today!  

Must admit, I feel fantastic about being drug free for a while now. no more counting days, avoiding stuff like stomach crunches/sunbeds/sauna etc in 2ww and I'm going to stock up on berry herbal teas again! 

I feel much better about SIL/BIL.  In fact I am very excited now.  We had quite an emotional night on friday, telling me she loved me etc.

Kerry, hope you had a fantastic birthday


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Jane - everything is sounding good hun 

Kerry - glad you had a good birthday, sounds like you had a blast. And nice pressies too! 

Binty/Sarah - when are they back?

Twiggy 

B3ndy - hows you hon?  you having your extension started before Xmas then? 

My friend went to see GM on Saturday night.  He was supposed to be fantastic.

I'm feeling really quite sick and spaced out, dont think i'll be here much longer xxx


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

Flower so sorry your feeling so poop


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

thanks sweetie 

has the hospital come back to you yet to tell you whats next after your +opk?

Kerry, did your ipod arrive?  I'm trying establish whether I need to get a mains adaptor as well as it doesnt come with one, unless the lead to the computer which is provided charges the battery?  might get one for him anyway and a skin thingy to keep it in. I can't believe how small it is!!


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

No still no phone call........

Flower - you will need a mains adaptor to charge the iPod and the skins are good idea to protect it, mines a bit scratched now, wish I had got a skin when I first got mine.


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

its horrible waiting, hope you hear soon

ah right thats good thanks, i will nip to currys or something and get one


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

me too, I hate waiting.  I cant seem to concentrate on work now


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

I'd be exactly the same


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Sorry been ebay shopping for xmas pressies!

Flower....iPod arrived this morning according to Dh! He didn't open it though thank goodness! I will have to get a mains adaptor too, what a pain.

Janie...how exciting hun that you should be basted this week! Lots of


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

I really do need to get organised, I haven't bought anything for xmas yet and I have no idea what to get for anyone.
Kerry, lad the iPod arrived and DH didn't open it.


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

I've done all mine except for a few bits like chocolates and a bottle of wine which is easily sorted. dh is going to get his dads pressie from the golf shop then thats it.  I'm glad i've got dh sorted as he is the one who i always struggle with.  I was scared he was gonna find his pressies so I even wrapped them up yesterday 

my main worry is i need something to wear for dh's xmas party on the 9th, its less than 3 weeks away

Someone in the office just said we will be putting the office tree and decorations up next Friday as its the 1st December


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

Flower, you are so organised.  I'm going to try and do as much shopping on the internet as I can.  Last year I did it all on line and didn't have to go in a single shop.  I have so many people to buy gifts for, it gets more expensive every year and it gets harder to come up with ideas, particularly for all the children I have to buy for, the girls are OK, but I struggle with the older boys.

I need to get a new outfit too for the office night out.  OMG is it 1st December next Friday.


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

it certainly is Jane  !

have you been on boots.com? they have loads of 3 for 2's.  I've done all dh's present shopping on line, his ipod and cd's and dvds off amazon etc.  much easier!    I need to venture to the TC but no way am i going on a saturday, might go one evening after work


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

Best to stay away from there on a Saturday now its so close to Christmas.  Am hoping to take a day off during the week so might have to get busy getting Xmas shopping online then.


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

I've got 8th December off and 15th December but i need a frock for the 9th, not leaving it as far as the 8th else I'll be having kittens 

I might go to the TC on Thurs


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

Is it mayhem there during the week, or is it a lot quieter?


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

it is quieter of a weekday evening than the weekend.  the worst part is getting off the motorway but once in there its fine, it has been the last couple of years anyway.  I'm ok though because I finish work at 4 so a lot of people haven't come out of work then.  The best night is Friday night, as people are obviously doing other things.

I'm going to  Manchester with dh on Saturday  as he wants a new shirt but he'll never cope with the womens shops with me   Not too bad though as we can just go on the tram so can avoid parking etc


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

Not been shopping in Manchester for ages.

Clinic finally called - the nurse is waiting to see my cons so they can work out the timings for basting. I guess I'll just have to be patient and wait for them to call back.  She told me to remain calm and they will call asap - easier said than done though!


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

I've got tonnes to get too! So unorganised!

Where's B3ndy today? She's not been around.


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Jane, stay calm missy and thats an order. Deep breaths, you don't wanna get worked up 

Kerry, have you done some of your xmas shopping online today?

did B3ndy say she wouldnt be around?  anyone heard from scratch at all recently?  maybe B3ndy is just busy.  

Dizziness and sickness seems to be passing, and the AF pains seem to have eased off, hopefully that will be it for this month. I've just worked out that my next one falls a few days before Xmas day which is perfect as it wont interfer with Xmas day or any of the parties I'm going to. Thats if being off clomid gives me the same cycle length.


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

Flower glad the dizziness and sickness is passing and the pain is easing off, hopefully you'll feel a lot better tomorrow.  

Not sure where B3ndy is today.

I am trying to stay calm......honest.


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

did she say she will come back to you today Jane?


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

yes, she said as soon as they have the "afternoon meeting" she will call me - she bloody well better as I haven't a clue now if I should do an injection tonight or if I need to do the trigger shot.  This is really doing my head in, DH keeps asking me "which day will it happen"  "when do I have to do my bit" and I haven't got a clue.  All I do know is that I am about to ovulate, loads of OV pain and ewcm (sorry tmi) and the + OPK.

OMG if I'm like this now, how the hell I am going to stay sane on the 2ww.

Sorry I am moaning, I know I shouldn't be really, I am just stressed as I don't feel in control at all and I just don't know what to expect.


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

dont apologise and you're not moaning.  It must be scary and I'd be as anxious and as inpatient as you. so what should happen, you will go in with dh and get basted with his sperm?  but you just need to know when? thats a pain in itself isnt it,not knowing when its going to happen


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

I'm leaving soon girls, Jane I hope you get some news soon.  if you don't, ring them back.  Be sure to update us so we know whats happening.

B3ndy hope your ok today chick 

See ya Kerry, hope you've done lots of on line shopping 

Have a lovely evening everyone xxxxx


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

Bye Flower - think I have missed you now.  Thanks for listenting to me going on today    don't know what I would do without your girls.  I feel like I am about to burst into tears, I think all the hormones are finally getting to me.

Have a nice night.

xxxx


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Sorry I've been crap today! Inbetween shopping I've had loads to do! Managed to get done!

Jane...sorry they've left you in limbo hun. I hope your hear something soon  

Flower...missed you I know you've gone. Hope your pains have gone now.

Its so quiet without all the lovely girlies....


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

Kerry - have you got all your shopping sorted?

Still not heard from the clinic, its been over 6 hours now since I phoned them this morning - how hard can it be to phone me back

It is quiet without the other girlie's.

When are Binty and Sarah back??

No idea what happened to B3ndy today, maybe shes busy at work.

Scratch posted on the diet thread this morning but she hasn't been on since - hope she is OK.


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

You must be going   Can you give them another call?

Think Sarah is back later on this week. Think Binty is back tomorrow, not sure though. 

Going to log off soon, hope you get sorted hun.

xxxxx


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

I have now called them back TWICE already, they probably think I am a nutcase!

Bye Kerry - have a nice night.

xxxx


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

hey girls 

sorry not been around today - work has been v busy and c**p with LOTS of things not going to plan and in between it all i've been playing mediator for my folks who are having a 'neighbours from hell' situation with their previously amicable neighbours of 25 years ..the poo hit the fan at the weekend over their building work and it's all got a bit out of hand so i've been trying to get some help/info for them...but I could   their peroxide blonde bint of a cowbag next door!! she's been sooooo nasty to my mum   


janie - any news from the nurses yet? they just don't realise how important this is all for you do they  

Kerry - glad you had a good b'day chick - hope dh spoilt you rotten!  (and glad you got the text!! through your 'beer goggles'!!)

Flower - sounds like Friday went ok for you with the BIL and SIL which must be a relief. Sorry the old witch has arrived too - I know what you mean about being in limbo - kind of feel that's what we've been doing since March now (my last month of taking clomid) 

Scratch - if you're 'around'   - missing you.

Not long til Sarah and Binty are back....sure it's this week for both of them

oh well - getting ready to leave work in a tick

'speak' tomorrow peeps (fingers crossed)

lol

S
xx


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

Hey B3ndy

Sorry you have had a crap day.  We missed you today.  Don't like the sound of the neighbours, theres certainly o need to be nasty to your mum, thats horrid.  Hope they manage to get it all sorted.

Have a nice evening.

Jane xx


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

you too chick

any word back from clinic??


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

Yes eventually - so much for remaining calm, am well stressed out with it all.  I ended up calling the emergency number as when I called back at 5 they had all gone home.  One of the nurses called at 6pm to say stop all injections and go in for basting at 2pm on Weds - now I am having a major panic that this will be too late as I thought you had to have it done between 24 - 36 hours after either the Pregnyl jab or a natural surge and I got my surge on an OPK at 10.30 this morning - feel like I am well and truly loosing it today.

Will have to call them again in the morning and see what they say - I am sure they know what they are doing but everyone else on the IUI thread seems to have been basted within the 36 hour timeframe.

My clinic probably think I am some sort of nutter by now.


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Morning girls 

Bloomin heck Jane, what a pallarva. I can't believe they just went home at 5 and didnt ring you!  I wouldnt mind if it was something that can wait, but you are talking a very fine time frame.  Let us know what they say this morning 

B3ndy - I can't believe that about your parents neighbours    Just not what you all need.   we started experiencing some problems with our neighbours in the SUmmer, her dh left her and her teenage daughters started going off the rails. Thankfully they are moving out this week and a lad who we know from the pub and his wife (really nice quiet couple) have bought it 

I miss Binty and Sarah too    And Scratch 

Me and dh were in bed last night at 9pm, both shattered.  I slept right through but still exhausted today.  got all my xmas cards in asda last night.  I also found a dress for xmas do's - can you believe it was only £14!!  Purple, one of those ones with the sash round the waist, quite floaty?  I'm not sure if it suites me so i've got it anyway (they said I can take it back) and will try on at weekend when off AF (so no bloat) with high shoes and some slap.  Will deffo need a sunbed too!!!  At least its a back up if I dont find anything else and for that price who can argue


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

Morning chicks

Jane Hope your ok and not to stressed    thinking of you honey  

B3ndy  I know what [email protected] neighbours are like I have the neighbours from he#l   Goo dluck and hope your mum is ok

Flower  how you doing honey?  

Kerry   You finished shopping yet? I have wrapped all my pressies now. Just got about 3 things to buy but getting them while I am away. Then when we get back I have to marzipan and ice my xmas cake and make the mince pies. then that is it!! 

Hope your all ok. I am still around keeping a beady eye on you all   I have decided not to take the clomid this cycle. I am going to try naturally now I know that i am actually capable of ovulating   and with us being on our hols when I should ov I would rather just go with the flow if that makes sense. If we dont have any luck this cycle then I will take the   pills from next month. so here goes nothing 

Love ya all and I am always thinking of you chicks

S xxx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Hiya Scratch honey, its not the same without you 

Its great news about your ovulation unmedicated, and a holiday when relaxed etc is fanastic timing.  I dont blame you for trying an unmedicated cycle.  Hope dh is in agreement. When do you go away again?


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

We go away next Thursday I finish work a week today yipeeeeeeeeeeeee

And dh totally agrees with the unmedicated cycle. We have been told in the past that clomid can highten the chance of m/c so anything to lower the risks is a good thing. and I dont thnk he fancies the mood swings anyway


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Thats great hun, now relax and enjoy


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

God I'm bored. I have loads to do but can't be bothered with any of it!


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

I am bored too and cold


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

its freezing today!  We had heavy hailstone in bury this morning and i believe its snowing in oldham.  I'm in a huge office which is usually warm (yesterday i had my fan on) but its cold today. think I'll put my scalf on!


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

Morning All

yay, scratch your back   

Jane x


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Its sleeting here now


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

your joking. It went really dark here but it has brightened up now. 

Ooooo roll on the egyptian sunshine


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

it just did here too, the sky went black and down it came.....don't like the winter at all, I was cold last night, DH had all the duvet!!

Scrath, not long now and you'll be able to feel the sun on your skin


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

I need to change the duvet over from the summer to the winter one, but dh loves the summer one as we can snuggle up but i hate it when you have cold patches 

Janie, have you phoned the hospital this morning?


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

since I have lost some weight I am permanately cold. I am dreading the rest of winter. I think I might stay in egypt


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

Yep, have called them and left a message on the nurses line - am now waiting (again) for them to call me back.  To be honest I think I may have just been having a panic yesterday and I am sure the timings will be ok.  The nurse I spoke to last night said that it had taken them so long to call me back as my consultant wanted to work out the correct timings and he had been in theatre all day - I am sure he knows what he's doing.  I am really trying to remain calm now.

Scratch - don't stay in Egypt - we would miss you too much


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Good plan Jane, deep breaths.


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

yep deep breaths and count to ten. But I know what you mean once your mind starts ticking over thats it.

Wheres Kerry??


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Not sure, she should be in today, probably on line shopping 

Just got sent this, its an eye opener...

CONGRATULATIONS TO ALL THE KIDS WHO WERE BORN IN THE 
1940's, 50's, 60's and 70's !! 

First, we survived being born to mothers who smoked and/or drank while they
carried us. 

They took aspirin, ate blue cheese dressing, tuna from a tin, and didn't get
tested for diabetes. 

Then after that trauma, our baby cots were covered with brightly coloured
lead-based paints. 

We had no childproof lids on medicine bottles, doors or cabinets and when we
rode our bikes, we had no helmets, not to mention, the risks we took
hitchhiking . 

As children, we would ride in cars with no seat belts or air bags. 


Riding in the back of a van - loose - was always great fun. 

We drank water from the garden hosepipe and NOT from a bottle.

We shared one soft drink with four friends, from one bottle and NO ONE
actually died from this. 

We ate cakes, white bread and real butter and drank pop with sugar in it,
but we weren't overweight because...... 

WE WERE ALWAYS OUTSIDE PLAYING!! 

We would leave home in the morning and play all day, as long as we were back
when the streetlights came on. 

No one was able to reach us all day. 

And we were O.K. 

We would spend hours building our go-carts out of scraps and then ride down
the hill, only to find out we forgot the brakes. After running into the
bushes a few times, we learned to solve the problem . 

We did not have Playstations, Nintendo's, X-boxes, no video games at all, no
99 channels on cable, no video tape movies, no surround sound, no mobile
phones, no text messaging, no personal computers, no Internet or Internet
chat rooms..........WE HAD FRIENDS and we went outside and looked for and
found  them! 

We fell out of trees, got cut, broke bones and teeth and there were no
lawsuits from these accidents .

We played with worms and mud pies made from dirt, and the worms did not live
in us forever. 

We made up games with sticks and tennis balls and although we were told it
would happen, we did not poke out any eyes. 

We rode our bikes or walked to a friend's house and knocked on the door or
rang the bell, or we just yelled for them! 

Local sports teams had "tryouts" and not everyone made the team. Those who
didn't had to learn to deal with disappointment. Imagine that!!

The idea of a parent bailing us out if we broke the law was unheard of. They
actually sided with the law!

This generation has produced some of the best risk-takers, problem solvers
and inventors ever! 

The past 50 years have been an explosion of innovation and new ideas. 


We had freedom, failure, success and responsibility, and we learned  

HOW TO 
DEAL WITH IT ALL! 

And YOU are one of them! 

CONGRATULATIONS!


You might want to share this with others who have had the luck to grow up as
kids, before the lawyers and the government regulated our lives for our own
good. 

and while you are at it, forward it to your kids so they will know how brave
their parents were. 

Kind of makes you want to run through the house with scissors, doesn't it?!


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

Don't know where Kerry is?  KERRY WHERE ARE YOU?

Am going home today at 2pm, want to get on top of my house work, change the bed and hoover the stairs etc.  Don't want to be doing anything too strenuous over the next few days.  Everyone says its fine to go straight back to normal life after IUI but I don'twant to take any chances.

Flower - how true is that??


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

I totally agree with all that. I was always out on my bike


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Jane, thats a good idea. I'd be the same, then you can chill after you have had it


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

get some magazines and a bar of dairy milk and just veg


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

did kerry say anything about a docs appt or anything?


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

No, maybe she is catching up with work, she said yesterday that she had loads to do but had been getting her online shopping out.  Or maybe DBB is around and is doing her head in.


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

yeah could be either of them!


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

just noticed your anniversary ticker Jane, did you have an Xmas wedding? Awww


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

No its April 19th - have I done my ticker wrong?  Need to check it out


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

have you just changed it or am i going   !!  I could have sworn it say 4 weeks 1 day, its probably me ha ha!!  the sooner this clomid is out of my system the better


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

Its you   , think it says four months, four weeks.....


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

she is probably shopping you know what she's like


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

oh heck jane, i've well and truly lost it


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

i give up on tickers I am usless at doing them


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

i am ok with mine until i have to move it, sometimes it works other times it doesnt

my friend is coming in to work in a bit with her little girl.  they came upto see us on saturday, i could eat her she is so gorgeous.  the girls who we work with havent seen her yet


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

jane, when will you be having basting then tomorrow?   How exciting! 
are you staying off work for a few days


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

yep, tomorrow at 2pm.  we need to be there at 1pm so DH can do his bit and they can prepare and wash the sperm.  Am having tomorrow and Thursday off work - probably not necessary to take time off but I'm going to anyway.

Hope you have a nice time with your friend and her little girl later.


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

hey hey we could call you the new xmas turkey


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

good luck Jane, its scary and exciting at the same time I'm sure.  Will dh be able to be in with you when you are basted


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

I'm not sure yet - I hope so.  If it works it will be nice to think that we were actually together at the time.

Scratch - its a horrid description isn't it, being basted?  I do feel like a turkey!


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

yeah i agree Jane, i would have thought once he has done his bit he can come in with you.  what do they do, put his sperm into your tubes or something to meet the egg? i dont really understand IUI


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

They cant put it into your tubes unfortunately, they put it in a thin catheter and put it through your cervix and into your uterus - the little fellas will still have a bit of swimming to do.  They prepare the sperm first and just select the best ones to use.  I'm told its a bit like having a smear test, but you can feel a bit bloated and uncomfortable for a couple of days afterwards.


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

as long as they dont want to stick some sage and onion up there too!!!!  

they pick out the swimmers with the olympic medals for uphill swimming


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

Sal you do make me laugh!!!


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

good. So when you get scared just think sal said they might shove some sage and onion or chestnut stuffing up there and you will feel much better


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

I WILL - that should have me laughing!  Not telling DH that though until he has produced the goods - it could put him off!


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

its amazing what they can do isnt it eh!  is your dh ok about it Jane, i can imagine its a bit daunting for him


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

I'm here! Sorry for my absence! DBB has been around all morning, and we had a crisis with a Client and she was going  . So no shopping yet today! Will be get some done this afternoona s I've caught up with everything now!

Scratch...so glad your around hun,  . So jealous you go away next week! I hope you had a smashing time hun. Hope this natural cycle works for you too  

Flower...iPod arrived safely....does it include anything like earphone or anything?

Janie....ooh I'm so excited for you hun and your "basting" tomorrow! 

B3ndy...hope your ok hun, and the neighbours are behaving themselves today??

Well...we are BMS'ing this cycle just thought we'd give ti a try. I think I'm ovulating today/tomorrow as I had horrendous bloating and pains yesterday. We   at the weekend (brthday sex   !!!) and will try to tonight as well. You never know! Last chance this year for us! 

xxxx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

hiya Kerry, was worrying about you, was gonna text you shortly!

yeah it comes in a square box, about the size of a double cd?  i opened it to see and one side has the ipod in and the other has the CD for the computer plus two pouches, the box has a picture of earphones and an adaptor (for the computer i assume) which must be in the pouches.  will just need to get a mains plug in adaptor now once I've been paid from currys or something 

 for this cycle hun - you not on clomid this month are you?


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Ah thanks hun. I'll get an adpator when I remember!

No not on Clomid this cycle. Will do it Jan/Feb I think.


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

i've had a look on the net and they dont look expensive, they seem to different ones etc like travel ones etc, we just need the bog standard one!


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

Ah Kerry there you are!  Sounds like you have been having a hectic morning.  Lots of luck for this cycle xx  

Flower - DH is very daunted by it.  He was absolutely fine when he did samples in the past for testing but now he is feeling the pressure a bit because this time its for real.  Wish I knew what to say to reassure him, its hard all this sometimes.

Girls you both need the bog standard charger for your DH's iPods


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

jane just dont call him a wan[email protected] even if he gets on your (.)(.)'s tonight


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Going to M&S in a min...got to return all the stuff I bought on Friday! DH bought me  a lovely gray cardigan for my birthday so I can return the gray M&S one I bought! The tops didn't look as nice as I wanted them too so will save my cash!


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Aw jane i can understand that, its like pressure to perform and everyone is waiting, its not like he can come back and do it again.  i'm sure he will be just fine.

presumably if we just ask for a basic mains adaptor, it will be the right thing?

which tops were they kerry?  i like that grey lacy strapless one on the advert


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Thats one of them! Its lovely but the 16 was on the small side - or rather my (.)(.) are too big for it! Also a pink satin one and a yellow floaty chiffon one. Will wait and get something closer to Xmas.


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

i tried to take a dress back to m and s that I paid £75 for and is now to big. it still has the label on but I coludnt find my reciept. So they said if they didnt have a smaller one they wouold give me vouchers and I was happy for that. But the dress had gone down in the sale and she offered me £5 i dont need to tell you what I said. I only bought it 3 weeks ago


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

They have some really nice stuff in at the moment.

Sal - hope you told her where to sitck it!


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

you know me never one to mince my words. To make matters worse I had a pair of pants too that I paid £45 at the same time and she offered me 1p for them. So I have given them to my mum for xmas


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

£5 

fancy it being that top kerry!  is it nice in real life then?  i've only seen it on the advert. so if i order it i'll need a bigger size? would it be ok with black pants?   i saw a floaty gold one with a sash too, but didnt try it on


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

Just in case I miss you later chicks

Jane       for tomorrow try not to get too stressed. We will all be thinking of you honey     

And the rest of you lovely ladies have a top evening

B3ndy  I have missed you again hope your ok chuck  

S  xxxx


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

Thanks Sal xxxxx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

see ya scratch  xxx


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

ola chicks

just logging on whilst i get a tick

Janie - sounds like the clinic have finally pulled their finger out!! fingers crossed for everything tomorrow.

Scratch - good to hear from you chick  ...who else could talk about sage and onion stuffing and IUI in the same breath!  ......can't believe that about the M&S stuff btw - blinkin cheek!...darn just seen you're gone - hopefully 'speak' tomorrow chick!  

Kerry - M&S always slash their prices just before Xmas and after - it makes me so mad seeing stuff I've bought people in their sales.

Flower - you seem to have Xmas pretty much sorted - lucky thing - i've only got a couple done so far..and our friends that I was going to get to bring dh's ipod thing have had to cancel their trip so will have to pay UK prices now!!  


well - the neighbours dispute has thankfully calmed down a bit - my folks had a crisis meeting last night and another one today - looks like they're going to back down - but i'm still   that they've put my folks through that stress....and my folks certainly won't be feeling very   towards them for some time.
Work as pants as ever but hoping to get away for 7 tonight as it's my dad's b'day and we're taking him out for some nosh...and a few drinks probably after the last few days (low GI of course!)


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

hiya B3ndy, sounds like its just what the doctor ordered for your parents, a nice meal and drinks out tonight.  Glad the dispute seems to be getting sorted out   Shame about the ipod thingy, if you wanna check out the prices where we got ours it was on ebuyer.co.uk, their prices are the cheapest I've come across.  Also microdirect i think they were called that Kerry found which was slightly dearer but still not as expensive as amazon and currys etc


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Flower....it is lovely in real life hun, really pretty. Might buy it bigger next payday if its about.

Scratch..that makes me so mad! Glad you said your piece to her   Have a night day honey.

Janie...hope your feeling more   about tomorrow now....are you still having the afternoon off?

B3ndy....what a pain for your folks. I hope it hasn't ruined your dad's birthday. Is DH still at home? No more trips this side of Xmas?

M&S was manic! MIL bought me a chenile scarrf and gloves for b'day which I took back, I wanted a bright pink pashmina type thing but they only had a pale pink one. Rubbish. Saw lots of stuff to buy for aunts and uncles, will drag DH there or my mum when they are back next week.

xx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

They've got it on line kerry with free p+p.  dont know whether to order it or risk it for saturday when i go into manchester with dh. imagine what it will be like in there on a saturday though


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Order it - it will be horrendous in town


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

B3ndy - glad things have calmed down a bit with your parents and the neighbours from hell.

Kerry - was going to pop into M&S on the way home but I think I'll give it a miss now.

Right I'm off in mo girls, just finishing off a couple of emails then I'm out of here.

Jane xxx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

tempted!  £45 with free p+p.  i just hope the ribbon bit under the boobs doesnt look too ridiculous

Jane -  chill and relax.  Got everything crossed for you, and remember if you get nervous think of sage and onion stuffing!!  xxxx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

if this purple dress looks ok when i try it on again, what colour shoes do you think?  they have purple shoes but thats a bit much i think for me?  i'm more of a black dress type of person!  do you think gold or silver strappy ones rather than black?


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

I reckon silver strappy shoes.

Right I'm going now.

Thanks girls for all of the good wishes.  I will try to log on tomorrow at some point and let you know how it went.

Love Jane xxxx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

xxxx will be thinking of you


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

kerry, meant to ask you, did your stuff come from CARE?


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

Good luck Janie - thinking of you tomorrow - let us know how it goes if you get the chance     

Flower - definitely silver - i'm a big fan of silver anyway but I think it complements purple. That top you're talking about is it the one that Scarlett Jagger wears in the tv ads? looks lovely but sometimes tops like that can make me look like i've got a 'mono-boob'   ...talking of which we had our chests measured at work today for a piece someone was doing - they reckoned i've gone from a C cup to a DD  ...but what does that mean a double cup? never really understood!

Kerry - no more trips for dh thank God - told him i would    if he went back to africa before Xmas and I think he's now got the message - says he's even trying to cancel his Jan trip...it's too much of a mare trying to be across all this building work without him around.


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Janie...   honey....   

Flower...I reckon silver shoes too, my fave! The ribbon will look nice on that top, its very flattering as its longer.

B3ndy...I'm a DD too, 38DD but I can also wear a 40D! Depends on the fit!


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

thanks girls, i was thinking silver. which is typical as i have every other colour shoe but!! 
but if the dress is only £14 I'm sure I could have shoes as well    I just hope when my AF bloat has gone down and i try it again that i like it otherwise its back to square one.

not sure who is modelling that top B3ndy, its grey lace with a ribbon bow under the boob and you can have strapless or with straps.  if you go on M&S and to clothes seen on TV its on there.


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

plus i'll need a silver bag 

DD is double D yeah B3ndy.  I was 38/40 D but now seem to be back to a 38C in most shops since i lost weight


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

Tesco are doing a lovely silver bag for think a tenner at the mo flower....think they may even have some silver shoes too....did Asda not have any?

i'll have a look at that top ....thing is I'm quite conscious of my upper arms/bingo wings - always have been since my brother joked that I looked like a Russian shot putter when I was younger - from all the netball I used to play!!   

Kerry - what's the diff between a DD cup and D cup then?

Oooh - my mum's just rung me to say we're going to a film premiere in London at beg of Dec !! It's my bro's - how exciting!!....he's just made a short film with Simon Callow and that woman out of Bad Girls and Widows ...Anne someone....and he's got a venue in London for a screening!!


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

how exciting !!  

will have a look in tesco then   asda had one pair of silver but they were quite clumpy, i dont like them to look too obvious if not black, just want some strappy ones. i'd imagine the shops are full of them with xmas just round the corner

i used to be terrible about my arms, i only started wearing strapless and sleevless tops a year ago.  i'll have to go on the sunbed before getting them out at xmas!

I think DD is the next cup up so its A, B, C, D, DD, E


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

my friend should be here soon so if i disappear you know why


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Wow how exciting hun. New dress for that definitey!

Flower....There are lots of silver shoes around,a nd some not very expensive ones. You'll get some hun. New Look are good, and try MK One as well, they always have sparkly things!

Tesco are going to be opening dedicated clothes shops, like Asda George, and also will be able to buy all F&F stuff online! Can't wait! I always see things in mags then can't get them!

PS. You can get FF, GG, HH......


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

cheers, will have a look.  i can cope if its just looking for shoes, if i dont like the dress and i have to look for that as well i'll be


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

Thats exactly what i was thinking Kerry - any excuse for a new dress - though it's at midday so not sure how dressy could go...maybe a nice top with trousers? like the M&S one?    Am liking the sound of the F&F online...though i thought you could already, as i got a voucher for sommit online the other day?

Flower - have a nice cuddle with the bubba...thanks for the (.)(.) explanation...dh was very excited says i need to get home soon so he can size them up for himself!!   cheeky beggar!  Have you ever tried that sun/moisturizer stuff that Superdrug were plugging over the summer ...think it was Nivea - i got some and it does definitely give you some colour and quicker (and safer) than a sunbed if you're looking for other options


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

not tried the nivea one hun, had the other one, summer body can't remember who does it now


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

johnsons i think it is, but it can be quite patchy, is the nivea one ok then?


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

yeah - i had the johnsons and like you say it was a bit patchy and bit wiffy too....my mum had the nivea one and it was v good - and smelt lovely


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

I use the face one every day! I used Johnsons then tried the Olay one. The Dove body one is really good too. I hate being pale!


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

feel a bit like that now  - dreaming of a summer holiday!


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

Hello - I'm back.  Having a quick break between hoovering the stairs and cleaning the bathroom.

Have any of you had a St. Tropez tan?  I had one last year I was really worried about looking orange but it was fine and looked really natural, the only thing is thats its a bit pricey and only lasts about 2 weeks.  I might get one though before Christmas as a treat.

Just heard back from the clinic - they have assured me that the timings have been worked out very carefully and apparently it takes about 40 hours for the egg to release after an LH surge and then it has to travel down the tube before the IUI so feel a bitter better about it all now.


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Glad they've put your mind at rest hun. So ecxited for you!

I'm going soon. If you don't pop on before, good luck. We'll be thinking of you!



xxx


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

That's good news Jane - at least you've got peace of mind now....are you excited or nervous about tomorrow.

 kerry - have a good one chick - and flower if you've gone by now (although you're probably still busy cuddling!  )


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

Hey guys have missed you all looks like you have all gone home   we are in Miami have been here since Thursday weather was v warm but is now unusually cold   although its very sunny.....is in the 60's whereas its usually in 80's   but we are on holiday so making the most of our time together..not looking forward to coming back as am worried about DH's job hunting.  But really miss you guys and of course my babies.

Gotta go have shopping to do.

Just had breakfast of pancakes, eggs bacon and sausage  

Hope you are all OK miss you loads.

Sarah

PS found another apple store with free internet access


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

hey Sarah - think of us whilst your sunning yourself !! (in a cardy by the sounds of it!)

missing you too!!

S
xx


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

OK b3ndy I will!!!!!  We did some  earlier and have now come out shopping and I found another apple store.....forecast good for the rest of the week and I have just discovered a cheesecake store here  

Forgot to say I had a call to say my mum in hospital with chest pains and is been kept on overnight   she is OK at the moment.  (well that is what I have been told)

Love you all I expect you are all  at the moment its 4pm here and nearly time for a 

Hugs

Sarah


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

Morning

Still freezing the only thing that got me out of bed was the thought of only 4 more work get ups!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

Forgot to say

Flower i hope the baby hugging was ok chick


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Morning girls
sorry i didnt say bye, my friend came with her bubba and it was peeing down so we walked to the cars together to shelter with a brolley. Bubbs is gorgeous, i think she loves me 

Sarah, missing you loads hun, but glad you are having a fab time chick. i'm sorry to hear about your mum   But try not to worry I'm sure the family have everything under control.  don't worry about dh's job situation, trust me I have been there as you know and you WILL come through this I promise    Enjoy the rest of the trip, want to see lots of pics when you come home   And we are gonna organise a new year meet once you are back  

Jane, thinking of you!        Are some St Tropez better than others?  i think they do the spray and the rub on one near me

Kerry, spoke to my mate last night who has our ipod.  apparently you can charge it up with the cable provided via the laptop/computer but i guess it depends on what you think your dh would find the easiest, ie if he has his computer on a lot

B3ndy, hope there has been no more disputes.  Will try that nivea one hon, worth a go 

Binty, missing you too hope you are enjoying your hols 

Scratch, how are you this morning missy, soon out of this horrible weather


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

morning chicken I am very hormonal Af sort of arrived last night which is good because my dates are right for my hols but I feel like poop. Glad the baby hugging went ok. I do understand  how hard it can be


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

sorry AF came hun but at least you'll be ok for ovulating on hols now?  Take some "me" time tonight, early night and your hwb xxxx

I need to get some work done girls, back in a bit xxx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

> > >
> > >A young and successful executive was traveling down a neighborhood
>street,
> > >going a bit too fast in his new Jaguar. He was watching for kids 
>darting
>
> > >out
> > >from between parked cars and slowed down.
> > >
> > >
> > >
> > >
> > >When he thought he saw something. As his car passed, no children
>appeared.
> > >Instead, a brick smashed into the Jag's side door! He slammed on the
>brakes
> > >and backed the Jag back to the spot where the brick had been thrown. 
>The
> > >angry driver then jumped out of the car, grabbed the nearest kid and
>pushed
> > >him up against a parked car shouting, "What was that all about and who
>are
> > >you? Just what the heck are you doing? That's a new car and that brick
>you
> > >threw is going to cost a lot of money. Why did you do it?"
> > >
> > >
> > >
> > >
> > >
> > >The young boy was apologetic. "Please, mister...please, I'm sorry but I
> > >didn't know what else to do," He pleaded. "I threw the brick because no
>one
> > >else would stop....." With tears dripping down his face and off his
>chin,
> > >the youth pointed to a spot just around a parked car. "It's my brother,
>"he
> > >said "He rolled off the curb and fell out of his wheelchair and I can't
> > >lift
> > >him up."
> > >
> > >
> > >
> > >
> > >Now sobbing, the boy asked the stunned executive, "Would you please 
>help
>me
> > >get him back into his wheelchair? He's hurt and he's too heavy for me."
> > >
> > >
> > >
> > >
> > >Moved beyond words, the driver tried to swallow the rapidly swelling
>lump
> > >in
> > >his throat. He hurriedly lifted the handicapped boy back into the
> > >wheelchair, then took out a linen handkerchief and dabbed at the fresh
> > >scrapes and cuts. A quick look told him everything was going to be 
>okay.
> > >"Thank you and may God bless you," the grateful child told the 
>stranger.
>
> > >Too
> > >shook up for words, the man simply watched the boy push his
> > >wheelchair-bound
> > >brother down the sidewalk toward their home.
> > >
> > >
> > >
> > >
> > >It was a long, slow walk back to the Jaguar. The damage was very
> > >noticeable,
> > >but the driver never bothered to repair the dented side door. He kept
>the
> > >dent there to remind him of this message: "Don't go through life so 
>fast
> > >that someone has to throw a brick at you to get your attention!" God
> > >whispers in our souls and speaks to our hearts. Sometimes when we don't
> > >have
> > >time to listen, He has to throw a brick at us. It's our choice to 
>listen
>or
> > >not.
> > >
> > >


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Scratch - any idea what time the shops open in the TC on a weekday?


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

I think its 9am on a weekday un, don't quote me though!


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

10am until 10pm. Some but not many are open at 930am. I am giving the TC a very wide berth


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

I am in an   mood today so forgive me for ranting!

I'm driving to work this morning and my sister rings to say she's had a crash...not her fault, some idiot tried to get past her down a narrow lane and went up the bank, his car then fell against hers. She's OK, bit shaken though. Her boyf was there so he's sorted it. That was the first thing....Rang DH to tell him and he took ages to answer the phone....I said we're you in the shower he said no, just drinking my tea in bed. I was so   and thought why didn't you pick up straight away numbnut. Get to work and DBB is absolutely manic, racing round - well as much as a 22st woman can - and barking instructions. Our trainee comes in  - late again, another   matter - and DBB says she's too late to go out on site she'll have to stay here. Trainee then proceeds to sit and eat her breakfast till 9.30 whilst I have started work at 9.00! Petty but its really pee'ing me off that she does this. DBB has phoned me 5 times so far this morning to bark more instructions and I feel like   ....I just want to go home and curl up on the sofa. Oh an I've forgotten my charger for my phone and have no battery left! 

Rant over!

xxx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

oh hell Kerry!  What a bloomin morning chick.  Deep breaths.   What an idiot doing that to your sister!!    has he admitted responsibility?  

Its for dh Scratch, he is off work on friday and said he might venture to the TC, to get my xmas pressies     I said he'd be better getting there early. the website says 10 till 10 but they do sometimes open earlier nearer to xmas i think


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

He had to admit responsibility as his car was stuck against hers and it took 10 of them to push it off the bank! Also the police were there so they know it was his fault! Pr*ck!

Good on DH being so organised!


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

even my dh has managed to get most of his pressies. He usually runs round like a nutter on xmas eve but not this year thank god.

Is it hometime yet??


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

he too normally runs around like a nutter on xmas eve.  he doesnt know what to get me so i have written a list of all things i'd be happy to get   I will pm you to let you know why he is off

what a to$$er Kerry, there are some right nutters on the road


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

just spoke to someone who works here over the phone and she was asking about my friend and her bubs, and said "will you be next then".  I just went "yeah, hope so".  God i hate that.  wish i could think of something to say. i dont know her well enough to tell her NO I BLOODY WONT BE BECAUSE I'M INFERTILE AND I HAVE TO HAVE IVF"


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

I know what you mean hun. I'm sure people don't mean to pry but its hard to give a response each time that makes you  

DBB has now rung me 9 times this morning!


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

she needs a good 

this is it, and i often think about when i used to say it to people before i knew we had problems you know like when are you starting a family, are you having another etc. makes you realise now that they might have had problems you just never know. i'd never ask now!


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

I know, makes things difficult doesn't it. Oh well, ours will come.....one day!


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

did you read your CARE stuff Kerry? I'm too scared. do they enclose a price list?


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

and then you get "When you having the next one ?" I always say "When I can blo'#dy well manage it!"

I have feet like blocks of ice. Did I mention it is 80 degrees in Sharm at the minute


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

hi chicks

before it all goes (.)(.) i thought i'd log on and catch up

Flower - glad to hear y'day went ok....i'm steering clear of my friends/family new bubba's at the mo - feeling in a bit of a funny mood about it all at the mo and decided to put myself first for a bit to get my head round all the IVF stuff next year....sounds selfish but it's knackering me out emotionally going and doing the fav aunty thing. 
Hope everything's ok with your dh.

Scratch - how you doing chick - all packed for your hols? god the thought of nice hot weather compared to this horrid cold stuff you lucky thing. bet your dh is looking forward to some quality time with you.

Kerry - can't believe that trainee - sounds like she'll last five minutes in the real world what a lazy mare. Sorry to hear about your sister's accident - I take it she's not in work today - sounded very scary!


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

not packed yet but have got the cases out and I will make a start at weekend. Only good thing about going away ij the winter I dont have to keep shouting at dh so stop wearing his shorts and stuff and having to wash them again before i pack them. everything needs ironging though as most of it hasnt seen the daylight for a bit. apart from all mine which is new!!


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Flower...had a flick through it. Yes there is a price list in there, not been brave enough to tot it up yet though!

B3ndy...I don't blame you hun for keeping your head down, I feel like that too. Sister is in work, although they've just had a power cut, I told her to go home!

Scratch...it must get just as annoying having the "next one" question all the time. Only 80 degrees? You poor thing  

Hope Janie is ok...I'd be going   with the waiting!


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

hiya B3ndy, is work crazy hon?  And you are right, put yourself first, i think thats half the problem with us, were always too worried about what everyone else thinks 

hope Jane is ok   xxx


----------



## binty (Jan 6, 2006)

Hi lovelies

I'm back   hopliday was fab lovely weather in the mornings but rainy in the afternoons so not too much of a tan.

Hope you are all ok.

Going to try and read back but so many pages  

Binty


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

hope she is getting a good stuffing


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Binty...glad you ahd a lovely time honey. Just what you needed I'm sure. Take it easy at work won't you.

Scratch....   as long as theres no sage and onion involved!


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Welcome back Binty  xxx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

yikes kerry, regarding the price list.  oh heck.  i'll try and muster up the courage to look


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

welcome back binty. Holidays are always over far to quickly

I am off in a minute chicks so have a good evening. Flower  Good luck at the weigh in you will be fine. If you have put on you know what to do to get back on track and we are all here to help

S xxxx


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

hi binty - welcome back to blighty - hope you had lots of relaxing R&R with dh on those wet afternoons!   

Scratch - have a good afternoon chick!! i can empathise you on the men's clothes for Summer hols thing ...they think the 'washing fairy' is always there to sort stuff out for them! 

Kerry - i'd get home if i were your sis she'll no doubt still be shaken up anyway poor thing.

Flower - yeah it's a mare at work - lots of things to sort ahead of Xmas and coz i'm starting this new shift tomorrow i'm being dumped into lots of Xmas planning but then i'm off on hols from Dec 16th - Jan 8th so not much time left to do things.

Sending lots of    to Jane - I kept thinking of the sage and onion last night Scratch and kept    myself....what time were they basting her?


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

2pm I think so she will probably be getting ready now.  It is pretty daunting isnt it. But hopefully Santa has his eye on us lot and is smiling


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

god i hope so....maybe we'll all get some extra special baby dust thrown on us this year!!


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

see ya Scratch xxx


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

I think we've paid our dues thats for sure!

  Janie....


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

gone really busy plus trying to sort out the wine order for our xmas do, get my priorities right ha ha 

back in a bit x


----------



## tracyb (Aug 29, 2005)

Afternoon girls  

Kerry, sorry you having a bad day, I hope DBB is leaving you alone now and that your sister is ok.  I watched the IVF thing last night and the first couple, she had chemo for a brain tumour but did IVF before the chemo and then once she had the all clear was having them defrosted!  It was so emotional!!!!  

Flower, well done you for being so good with your friends baby and getting dh present list organised  

Sal, not long to go until your holiday, and at least AF hasn't messed you around and heres hoping for a BFP very soon......

Binty, hope you are rested after your holiday.  Don't over do things at work!!

B3ndy, sorry you are feeling low, I know how you feel!!  Have you been to the Holly House open day yet?  Are you going to self fund or wait for NHS IVF?  Or was you going to try IUI?

Jane, hope the basting went smoothly today      

Well I am feeling very down at the mo, I think it is the anticipation of ttc again.  Although I want to get a BFP asap I am also scared in case the treatment dosen't work again.  I am not sleeping very well so i am soooooooooo tired.  I heard back from my PCT today and they have agreed to fund one cycle, I just need to confirm which clinic (Holly House) and then I guess I am on the waiting list, which I was told was around 3 months.  After watching last nights programme it has freaked me out a bit and I really hope I get a BFP before I have IVF.  I don't want to have IVF until April/May anyway.  I have to start steroids after O and stop if AF turns up but I am getting worried about weight gain, i was so hungry when I took them before and I was only on 5mg and this time I will be on 20mg!!  

Sorry for the moan, I just needed to get it all off my chest.....

Love Tracy xx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Awww Tracy, its only natural to feel like you do. is it IVF that they have agreed to one cycle?


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

Aw Tracy - I'm sorry you're feeling so  ...it must be scary the thought of ttc again after everything you've been through and noone can blame you for being worried about everything. Good news on your PCT agreeing to one cycle at Hh. Is your PCT one of the ones that has a set up with Holly House anyway? We're due to go there next week....we've not even been referred onto IVF waiting list on NHS yet - got to go to Harold Wood next week too and depending on what the consultant says we'll see whether or not we'll go for private cycle or wait for NHS if wait isn't too long (and also in the hope that my PCT will let me appeal and let me go to HH or the ISIS)
how was your b'day?


----------



## tracyb (Aug 29, 2005)

Flower, I haven't seen the letter yet, dh just read bits of it over the phone.  I think it is just IVF, not sure if I could have IUI too, but as mine seems to be a quality issue nit sure if IUI would help!!

B3ndy, the letter metioned they have agreements with HH and Barts.  HH is loads nearer and the feeback on the HH thread is really good, so would def go there.
I hope you get some answers next week at Harold Wood.  I had a lovely birthday thanks, other than being sooooo tired.  We went out Thurs, Fri and all day Saturday, so was shattered by Sunday!  Must be my age......lol  Not long for you now either!!


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Glad you enjoyed your birthday Tracy. I feel the same, exhausted. it was my dh's birthday on friday (17th) and it was a very hectice weekend   Getting too old now ha ha! 

I can't believe girls how all our paths are changing, we were all just plodding along on clomid and now our treatments are going in other ways


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

The lady on the IVF programme last night that is fighting to use her's and her ex's embryo's was on "Its me or the dog" the other week! She's certainly getting around isn't she! I knew I recognised her from somewhere!

Tracy....your bound to feel aprehensive hun, but once you start ttc again I'm sure you'll feel better about it all. Good news about your PCT though hun. I hope they don't keep you waiting too long. Glad you had a lovely birthday weekend!


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Flower....we're not splitting up though! Together forever us Oldies!


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

I know what you mean Flower - it's all getting a bit head messing at the mo......Kerry - wonder how long we can stay as honorary clomid chicks? (i've been one for EIGHT MONTHS now - how scarey is that?)

tracy - our pct only does Barts apparantly but HH would be much easier for me to get to - specially considering my work has no policy RE: IVF (thought i've spoken to my boss who says i'll have 110% support from her which is great) yeah....god just three months til I'm 35....but it won't be days of partying for me - trying to convince dh to take me away skiing by b'day week to our friends place and then come back to get stuck into treatment etc. Who knows maybe we'll bump iinto one another at HH at some point in the New Year!


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

do you think we should ask suzie to change us from clomid oldies, to honorary clomid girls or something, saying that Sal is going back on clomid.  do you think we are ok here?  we need a new page all to ourselves


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

I guess coz Scratch is going back on em and Kerry stilll has a cycle to take we should stay as oldies for a bit longer....and I guess once a clomid chick always a clomid chick but it'll be harder when we start other treatments....what do we do then?


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

yeah i think you're right B3ndy, we should wait till all us oldies are off em?  Us honorary ones can just gate crash


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

I know, I think i will have to venture onto the IVF site in the new year just so i can find out all the info etc, but its gonna be very strange. i'll still be here though, its our home


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

I think we'll be moving soon.....onto inbetween treatment. We can start an ex-clomid thread just for us! We might all have IVF around the same time though so we oculd move there when needs be.


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

I'm scared  

right, time i wasnt here, see you tomorrow,love you lots       

xxxxx


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

nite nite sweetie!! good luck at weigh in!


----------



## binty (Jan 6, 2006)

Sorry wasn't arond much today will try to chat tomorrow - I'm sooooo tired be up now for over 38 hours - will sleep well tonight.

Dh had interview at 3pm still not heard from him   hope its good news.

Binty


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

I'm   too...end of an era!

Binty...  for DH hun, hope its good news for you both. Make sure you get an early night.


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Right my darlings I'm off...tea at my mum's with my sister tonight, try and cheer her up.

Love you all
xxxxx


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

I disappear for a few hours and you lot are talking about moving. NO WAY we will always be together us lot


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

take care peeps - sorry didn't catch either of you before you left for the day - the poo hit the fan at work this evening with some big whigs in London - will explain more tomorrow - needless to say they've behaved outrageously!!

Kerry - hope yer sis is ok!

binty - get your head down for some kip, hope your hubbies interview went well - fingers crossed!

Janie -  

Scratch - tooo right!! thought you'd be busy ironing chick?

am starting my new temporary 'job' tomorrow (a nice 8-4 shift) - but may not be on til after 12, so don't worry if i'm not around for a bit.


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

Hi Girls,  Just wanted to pop on and say that it all went well today, a little painful but all in a good cause.  DH's sample was all ok - he produced 70 million of the little fellas which was washed down to 25 million with 98% motility and a progression score of 3 - think this is best sample he's done to date - I knew he would be able to come up with the goods when they were most needed.

He has been fabulous all day and even cooked a 3 course dinner tonight while I was lying on the sofa with my feet up and a heated wheatbag on my tummy.

Start on the lovely pessaries tonight  

Haven't had time to read through all of today's posts, but I'm off tomorrow so will be able to catch up properly - after a lie in that is!

Hope you are all ok.

Thanks so much for all of your good wishes it really meant a lot  

Jane xxx


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

fingers crossed Janie - and keep that tummy nice and warm (not too hot mind) take it easy!  

feeling knackered already today - mega sore throat last night which kept me awake and feel shivvery - great! logged on here for a bit last night and read really sad post about Panda (she posted a lot on Peer support and the Holly House IVF thread) she went into early labour (23 weeks or so) and lost both her twins this week. Made me   how unfair life can be to some people. Poor Panda and her dh.

on that note best go and do some work chicks 

hope e'one's ok

S
xx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Morning girls

Awww poor Panda, thats so sad      Sorry you feel poo too B3ndy. There are so many bugs going about at the moment   

Jane, glad all went well. REST UP!      

Kerry, hope your sis ok and your morning is a bit smoother than yesteday!  

Scatch, how are you this morning chick, not long now 

Binty, hope you had a lovely sleep last night Zzzzzz   for your dh's interview

Tracy, how you feeling today


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

has your dh planned his military style shopping operation for Friday yet Flower?


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

I think he is going to go to bury instead of TC, as he has to be back for 2pm and it might be a rush, plus everything i've suggested he can get there.  i've given him a list of things I wouldnt mind having  but kept it random like a new silver watch, pair of heeled boots for jeans in a colour rather than black, Chanel Cocomademoiselle body lotion, any Boots sanctury stuff, a bracelet, underwear, champers, chocs ......ha ha.  told him to take his pick!!!


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Aww just got my first xmas present off a patient with a lovely thank you note on


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

meant to say, bought a few boxes of red berry herbal teas last night! I can have them now


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Morning,

Only one phonecall so far this morning! But there is time. My sister is fine, thank you all for your concern. Her car is a mess, and I think she will get rid of it ow. She's had so many problems with it. But as long as she is OK that good.

Flower...I've told DH I'm going to give him a list of things. I'll try and work it so he spends as much as I have!   Bless your patient, thats so sweet!

B3ndy....hope your feeling a bit better honey. Sore throats are horrid aren't they. How was your meal with your parents?

Scratch....not long now hun! One week and counting!  

Janie...glad it went well honey. Hope your taking it easy. DH certainly delivered didn't he! Keeping everything crossed for you. What date will you test?

Binty...how are you today hun? Hope DH's interview went well and you both feel more human today!

Got a few things to do but not a lot...oh phone....not DBB....

Going to see Dr tonight. See if we can sort this metformin mess out. And I need to tell her I've stopped Xenical. Might see if I can try Reductil instead. Depends on my BP I suppose.

xxxx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

whats happening with your Met hun?


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

good idea about the list flower - all bases covered then - i normally have to include sizes/colours/bar codes etc if i do one for my dh  ....wise of him to go on a weekday too rather than at the weekend - it was crazy last weekend when I just popped to our local high st. everyone seems to have gone mad this year.

Kerry - glad your sis is ok - does she get a curtesy car to tide her over til it's all sorted ? these things can go on for ages sometimes. What do you mean about the metformin mess? are you still on it? and yeah - good idea to tell your doc about the probs with xenical. 

the meal with folks was good - lovely food (bit too lovely - hence the gain this week! ) and then we stayed for the pub quiz which was a laugh though we came last


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

yes, I have included my bra and nicker sizes as they have gone down a size since last time     And I've said dont get any clarins,clinique, sanctury stuff for face as my skin is so sensitive i can't use it on my face   Oh, and he knows my shoe size!!


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Metformin mess...well you know my lovely GP is off? Well my proper GP (who I'm registered with) is seeing me at the moment.  Last prescription she only prescribed me 1000mg, as I'd started Xenical probably. I wasn't very   happy about but went with it.  This time I've only been prescribed 500mg and I'm not happy at all about it! Hardly worth me taking as I know 500mg does nothing for me! So I'm seeing her tonight to tell her I'm off Xenical - made me feel poo - and would like to try Reductil - if BP is OK - and up my Met dose again, or just up my Met dose on its own, maybe to 1700mg if she'll let me (two x 850mg) I'll see what she says. I'm going to tell her I've finished Clomid now, even though I have one cycle left to do. Phew....


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

God that sounds like a nightmare Kerry - don't forget to mention the sustained release metformin (like Janie has just got) my pharmacist friend really does recommend it - far less side effects


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

phew kerry, good luck with it   like B3ndy says, might be worth asking about the slow release. my gp was hopeless and said i'd have to ask my consultant, great, seen as dont see him till May!  I've decided to give Met another try after xmas and new year, just one more go. Like you say I might handle it better being off clomid, i'm not taking it for the fertility side as were having a break from that, but it did help with weight loss for sure x


----------



## binty (Jan 6, 2006)

Morning lovelies

Kerry.. glad your sis is ok - what's up with your met?
Flower.. think I'll write a list for dh so he can go during the week and get everyone pressies so I don't have to worry about them.
B3ndy.. hope your sore throat gets better.
Janie.. rest up hun got everything crossed  
Scratch.. not long till your hol

Anyway must get some work done will try to chat more later.  Looks like AF is on it's way got a little bit of pink cm.  Oh well look like the my reading was wrong  

Binty


----------



## tracyb (Aug 29, 2005)

Morning girls  

Flower, I am feeling better today thanks, it helped just to offload it all on here and I slept better last night.

B3ndy, I follow the HH thread and the news about Panda is devasting, I can't believe it.  She got loads of eggs and was in hospital with OHSS, so she has had such a rough time.

I am only in this morning as I have acupuncture this afternoon, so I had better get on with some work!!

Love to everyone else xxxx


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

hey binty  ...how did your dh get on yesterday?

Tracy - glad you're feeling a bit more   today - good luck with the acupuncture - how long have you been having that for then? does your acupuncturist use any specific points each week? would be interested to compare points. As for Panda - i don't even know her personally but I couldn't stop thinking about her overnight/this am wondering what she must be going through now, so sad.

Oi - scratch - are you around today chuck?


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

I'll let you know what she says tomorrow. Hopefully good news.

Binty..glad your ok hun. Striaght back into the thick of it hey hun! Hope that nasty   stays away.

Tracy...glad your feeling a bit better hun.


----------



## binty (Jan 6, 2006)

dh's interview was very promising he's up against 2 others and will know next week if he's got 2nd interview which will be at the end of the week.  He's also having 2 more interviews today so hopefully 1 out of the 3 will offer him a job.

He said that if he gets a job before xmas he's going to take me back to Thailand in February for my birthday and have 2 weeks instead of 1


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Keeping everything crossed for him hun. And what a lovely present that would be for you for your birthday


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

Morning all, or is it afternoon now?

Binty - welcome back, hope you have caught up with your sleep now.  Got my fingers crossed for you DH.  Hope you had a great holiday.

Tracy - Hope you enjoy acupuncture this afternoon.  Glad your feeling better today.

Kerry - Hope your sis is ok, just had a quick scan through yesterdays posts, sounds like you had one hell of a morning.  As for Met, I have been on slow release now for 2 weeks and so far so good, although I am upping my dose today so we'll see what happens.  Hope you manage to get it all sorted.

Flower - sounds like your DH is organised, good idea to give him a list, I tend to do that too, otherwise DH hasn't got a clue what to buy and then blows far too much money on jewellery or something so now I ask him to stick to the list.

B3ndy - glad the meal with your folks was good.  How are you feeling today, hope the sore throat isn't too bad and your not getting this nasty bug that everyone seems to have at the moment.  My DH is getting it I think.

Scratch - how are you?  Are you all organised for your hols now?

Well I am still in my PJ's, am really used to doing nothing. Might do some online shopping this afternoon and write out my xmas cards.

Jane xxx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Tracy, glad you feel more  today

Jane, you stay in your PJ's young lady and relax.  make the most of being off work   How are you feeling, excited, scared?  

Binty,  for your dh.  and what a wonderful present that would be.  I can't wait to get away next year, I really need it

Scratch, 

I might be a bit quieter this afternoon, got to go through loads of stuff with my boss so might not be around so much x


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

Flower - I'm feeling ok, a bit crampy but I think thats normal.  Think this 2ww is going to be the hardest ever, but am trying to stay optimistic.  We had a chat about it all this morning and are trying to look at IUI as a little bonus before IVF, but you just never know someone has to be in the lucky 15% and I see no reason why it cant be us.  DH is less optimistic than me, but thats just his nature with everything.


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

sorry not been about I have only just got out of bed. I have horrendous af pains. I will catch up later when the pk have kicked in

S xxxx


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

Sal.....


----------



## binty (Jan 6, 2006)

sending you loads of cyber               to make the pain go away


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

thanks for the hugs chicks

B3ndy  Hope your throat feels better I hate sore throats

Kerry  glad your sis is ok. I had a bump in my old car and got rid of it straight after. They never seem the same again

Binty  Good news on the interview front fingers crossed hun

Tracy  Hiya chick

Flower  How are you madam? Your list made me chuckle. DD's would be about 8 foot long 

Jane  I hope your taking it easy hun. glad it wasnt too bad and that DH didnt get "stage fright"

Tummy is feeling a little better now. I am just so tired as i couldnt sleep with the tummy aches.


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Scatch

sorry girls, I am so busy.  will have to say bye bye and will see you tomorrow. i can't even see the floor around my desk never mind the desk itself!  xxx


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

Flower - sorry your so busy - hopefully tomorrow will be better  

Scratch - glad the tummy isn't as bad now - take it easy missy, have a little sleep if you can.

I'm gonna find something to eat now - the diet has gone to pot and DH went shopping in Waitrose last night which I hardly ever do, so we have lots of yummy things in the fridge.


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Sorry been awol, been having new phone system fitted, and the rest of the kitchen! Mayhem! Anyway, going at 4.15 to get back for the Dr's. Thankfully DBB has hardly phoned today, she must have exhausted herself yesterday!  

xx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Good morning 

Still got loads to do so will get on and come back in a bit. Kerry how was the docs? xxx


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Morning,

Phew..another busy one! DBB out for now thank goodness, really doing my head in with her double instructions, asking me to do something then doing it herself, really starting to wear thin! 

Dr's was good. She was disappointed that the Xenical hadn't worked for me, but was fine about me coming off it. She thought I looked like I'd lost and on her scales it was just  over 1kg, better than nothing! BP is back to normal thank goodness, and I'm having another cholesterol test done on Monday to see if thats gone down. DH and I had a bit of barney last night as I asked him where he had hidden the bar of chocolate SIL had bought us, he went psycho with me saying I have no willpower and if I wanted a baby that badly I'd have to change my ways! I got in a strop and stormed off, then he apologised...but I know he's right. We spent ages on tinternet looking at private clinics as he really wants us to do one cycle early next year. I asked the Dr about a private referral and she said just tell her who to write to, so we'll investigate and get it done.  Sorted out the Met situation, she couldn't understand why I'd received a low dose prescription and gave me another for 1500mg so that should keep me going. And hopefully help with the weight loss. 

So all good really......

Hope everyone is ok. Where are you all??  

xxxx


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

I am about but still feeling poop

Kerry  glad everything is sorted chick


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Aw hun,are you at home?


----------



## binty (Jan 6, 2006)

Hi chicks

Kerry.. sounds like all went well at the drs.  
Scratch.. is your stomach still playing up   not long t ill your hols
Flower.. don't work too hard

Well AF got me good a proper yesterday looks like I'm now a regular 28 day cycle.  Dh wasn't in a good mood last night he turned up for interview and was told the person had gone out waited 30 mins then left got a call 1hr later saying that the guy had got stuck on the train so he's got to call today to rearrange  

Well best get back and do some more work.

chat later

Binty


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

hi girls

phew, come up for breath whilst i eat my soup, so about for a bit over lunchtime. boss just phoned to say he wont be coming in  Me thinks thats me sneaking off early to the pub 

Kerry, sounds like the GP was helpful hun, sorry you and dh had a barney, like you have said before he has your interests at heart, but its so bloomin hard sometimes isnt it.  if you find out anything interesting whilst doing your searches, do let me know  

Binty, hope your ok chick, what a pain about your dh's interview 

Scratch, sorry your AF is still giving you a hard time


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

What a pain for him, they could have rung him earlier to let him know! Hope he gets another interview with them soon.  Sorry the   got you hun  

Flower...will keep you posted hun  

xx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

ta chick, especially costs, i'm too scared to look


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Found one in Newcastle under Lyme, have requested some information.


----------



## binty (Jan 6, 2006)

Kerry.. sounds good

Well AF is really bad this month feeling really drained its so heavy I thught knicker watch in 2ww was bad but I'm checking even more now  

Might try to leave early so I can go home and cuddle my hot water bottle.


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

binty, get yourself home hun

kerry, if its private can you go anywhere then?  Is it CARE than Jane is under?


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

Hi Girls

Am having another lazy day I could get used to this.

Flower, yes I am at CARE, we were at Manchester Fertility Services before, theres a doctor there called professor Lieberman who is in charge of the fertility unit at St. Marys and he and some of his colleagues set up MFS.  He is supposed to have a fantastic track record and he came highly recommended by our GP, problem was that there was still a long waiting list to see him privately and we didn't want to wait that long so we saw another guy called Dr. Polson.  In the end we decided that MFS wasn't the place for us and switched to CARE, don't let me put you off though, they do have a good reputation.

Kerry - sounds like it all went to plan at the doctors last night, hope you have some luck finding a private clinic that your happy with.

Binty - so sorry the witch got you and your feeling poop.

Scratch - sorry your still feeling rotten too - bl00dy witch!!

Wheres B3ndy today?


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Hi Jane, how you feeling?

B3ndy is really busy in work, she sent an email this morning, will try and get on later 

Is CARE a nice environment?  Where abouts is it?  i think its really important when going through something like IVF that you are happy in the surroundings. I'm on Dr Liebermans NHS list at the moment at St Marys but I don't like the hospital at all


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Whats everyone upto this weekend then?

I'm meeting dh in our local about 4.30 then home for tea and bed (shattered!!).  tomorrow were attempting to get to Manchester, probably on the tram as parking will be horrendous to get him a shirt for the xmas do, a coat and shoes for me maybe (depends on his patience  ) and they've got the xmas markets on too.  Then Sunday maybe the gym and the match (united v chelsea) at 4pm


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

Hi Flower, Care is a nice environment, they are in the middle of a major refurb at the moment but that should all be finished in the next couple of weeks. We like it there and it just felt right for us, the staff are all fantastic, my only complaint would be that sometimes it takes them a while to return calls.

Its all brand spanking new at MFS, but we found some of the nurses to be a bit unfriendly, there is nowhere to park and its more expensive than CARE.  We were a bit upset with them after they had done all the initial tests, they told us that DH's SA was "excellent" and that there was nothing wrong with me.  But when we asked for a copy of our notes to go and get a second opinion at CARE, they had discovered that I had PCOS but didn't bother to tell us and also DH's sample was not "excellent" he had motility and morphology problems.  They advised to go straight down the IVF route and wouldn't consider Clomid or IUI first and we always knew that we would want to try the less invasive stuff before IVF.  Having said that they do have an excellent reputation and very good stats so maybe our experience was a one off.  If your already under Prof Lieberman and you like him, you could probably see him privately at MFS too.

You are right and it is very important that you feel comfortable with the clinic and staff, we just got a really good feeling about CARE.

CARE have open evenings every month which are free, you just need to call them and ask when the next one is and can you put your names down. They give you a tour, you get to seethe theatre, the scanning room and the lab where all the embies are and we also got to meet some of the nurses and embryologists.  One of the consultants does a little talk and there is a Q&A session - I think its really worthwhile going along so you can get a feel for the place.


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

Oh you posted while I was typing that huge post.

Not sure what we are doing, going round to friends on Sunday to watch the Chelase v Man U game, no other plans yet.

Hope the shopping goes well in Manchester.

Oh and I forgot to say, MFS is next door to the big Asda on the Parkway, think its in what is now called the Bridgewater hospital and CARE is on Daisybank Road near the MRI.


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

DH and I were looking at MFS last night. Its a possibility, like Flower we are listed under Dr Leiberman at St Mary's but we're not keen on the hospital either - it feels like an creepy old victorian hospital I think! I will see what this information days when it comes through. I assume that if your going private your can go anywhere. My GP said just tell her where we want to go and she'll write the referral.

Its definitely worth looking a few clinics first I think to see where you feel the most comfortable. I did notice on their website thast MFS was more expensive.

Janie...how are you feeling hun?

Weekend.....staying in tonight, having my nails done tomorrow in Altrincham then get some shopping done, quiet/local night tomorrow, jobs on sunday...not very exciting!

xxx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Thanks Jane, thats really helpful.  I have to agree that you have to be happy with where you are.  I always found parking at St Marys really stressful and the though of dealing with that on the day you have had IVF is horrible, although they have improved the parking now.   I think in the new year I will definitely see about going for a look round CARE

Ah yes, I've heard the bridgewater advertised on the radio, i actually was looking into a job there but thought it would be too hard given my circumstances with IF.


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

so if i go on the MFS site can i send for an info pack, like we did with CARE?


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

I think so yes.

We should arrange a look around CARE at the same time!


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

If your paying you can go to which ever clinic you want.  Our GP also recommend a Prof Craft at some place in London and said he would refer us to whichever clinic we wanted, so yes, if your paying you can go anywhere you like.  I do think its best to "shop" around first, get as much info as possible before making a decision.

I phoned MFS and asked them to send me out the info, but I'm pretty sure you can do it online too.  if you have any probs, just let me know as I still have it all here.

I would definitely recommend going to the open evening at CARE, its really informative and gives you an idea of what the place and staff are like.


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

we could kerry 

I've just googled manchester fertility services and go their website (the bridewater.com one also refers you to the same site).  There isnt a link to request info but there is an email address so I have emailed them giving them my address and just said we are exploring IVF for the new year.


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

I'll do the same.

Bored now, had a manic day and just want to go home! Might pop and see my friend on the way back, need a fix of her little boy - will get DH to come too as they adore each other. When I walk in he gives me a kiss then holds his hands out and says "Where Marty?" Kills me every time!


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Awwwwww bless!  I've worked my  off today, absolutely exhausted now.  Glad were going out from work for a few  rather than later as once i sit on my settee i won't move   my eyes are so tired.  just phoned the opticians to check on my next test date, not till june, but my glasses dont feel strong enough, when driving at night all i can see is lights, its dangerous, so i've booked a test for next week.


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

Kerry your friends little one sounds so cute.


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

He's adorable!

I'm due a contact lens check, must book it.


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

i think half the problem is my lenses are stronger than my glasses but i wear my glasses in the week for work and i'm struggling when driving home 

Right girlies, enough is enough, time for home as there is a large glass of vino in the pub with my name on it 

Scratch/B3ndy/Tracy/Binty hope you are all ok 

When is sarah back 

Have a wonderful weekend girlies, its the first of december next week!!  

love ya lots xxxxx


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

Flower, enjoy that vino and have a fab weekend


----------



## tracyb (Aug 29, 2005)

Afternoon girls  

Acpuncture went well, she is really pleased with my progress, so fingers crossed.    will be starting tonight, relieved but also scared about getting a BFP and another loss.  I though I was doing ok then I had a stupid driver on the phone this morning and I was in floods of tears!!  Just been down the pub for lunch so feel better now  

Kerry, I am pleased that your doctor was supportive.  I am sure DH was just trying to help and if he is anything like my dh, the words just all come out wrong!!  Good for you looking into private treatment, just doing something will help you feel more positive, even if you don't go ahead.

Kerry & Flower, it might be worth looking through some of the IVF threads, I often look at the Holly House thread and everyone seems really pleased with it, which is great for me as it is so near to me.  Another thing I have picked up is that treatment is often cheaper abroad, even with the flights etc, Spain seems to be a favourite.

I hope you all have a great weekend.

Love Tracy xx


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Flower....have a lovely weekend hun  

Tracy....glad your preapred for this new cycle hun. I'm sure nce you get started some of the anxiety will lift. Will be keeping everything crossed for you sweetie...I will have a look throught the IVF thread and see that I can find.

Gone manic again here....roll on 5pm!


----------



## binty (Jan 6, 2006)

Sorry not been around work has gone mad  

Hope you all have a good weekend - chat monday hopefully


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Think its been one of those days! We've all be really busy!

Have a good weekend everyone. Binty, rest up with that lovely hotwater bottle hun. Janie, hope DH is waiting on you hand and foot this weekend  

Love y'all
xxxxx


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

Sorry girls, didn't get chance to say bye, went downstairs to make a casserole.....

Hope you all have a fab weekend.

Tracy - glad the acupuncture went well, lots of luck for the BMS


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

Morning

I will have a proper catch up in a bit.

Just wanted to make sure your all ok. I am back in work boo hoo but only one more day to go yipeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Morning girlies 

Monday again    

how was the weekend?  I've been so busy, exhausted today!  Went to Manchester on Saturday, got a new coat from warehouse - 2 sizes smaller than last year's coat i got  then Bolton yesterday, ended up spending a fortune on a corset top for my xmas dos (taking the purple dress i got back as I've decided I don't like it after all the stuff about shoes!!).  Last night was supposed to be going for one drink in our local with some friends, turned into a 4 hour sesh    Then was awake at 4am this morning and couldn't get back to sleep.  Also re-discovered "normal" nookie - had lots of fun this weekend with no wet patches


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

back in a bit x


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

Normal nookie is great I am about to say good bye to it again after a lovely 8 months


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

Normal Nookie.......whats that?  Its been so long I have forgotten what normal nookie is all about.

Hope you are all ok.  Am back at work today and I have 279 emails which I need to catch up with    so will catch up properly later.  

Catch up with you all later.

Jane


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Hi,

Late in today as I've been for my blood test. DBB apparently is here all day today and she has left a mountain on my desk. Will make a start and pop back.

Hope everyone is well?

xxxx


----------



## binty (Jan 6, 2006)

Morning all,

Hope you all had great weekends

Flower.. good shopping trip then     for the sesh last night
Kerry.. Hope DBB doesn't give you too much more to do.
Scratch.. You must be so excited about your hol
Janie.. hope your ok hun
B3ndy..  How are you
Sarah.. are you back yet

Well had great weekend caught up on sleep and think I'm back on UK time now    Nearly finished my next college assignment which is due on Thursday so will finish it off tonight and send it so I can't change it anymore  

Binty


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

forgot to say I have been invited to an awards ceremony and free lunch. I will get presented with my certificate for my sign language and have my piccie taken. I hate havning my photograph taken but I wont be saying no to the free lunch

I have nearly finished my packing which is good. I can relax a little on Wednesaday now instead of running round like a nutter


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Thats fab Sal, and I would be there for the lunch too!  

Not getting far with work...been on ebay for ages. 15p listing day tomorrow so going to relist some stuff.

Binty...good news about the assignment hun, your cracking on with it aren't you. Glad you feel more human after the weekend!

I had so much housework to do yesterday. I also pruned the rose bush's and the hydranga and swept leaves! Busy girl!!


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

Hey peeps I am BACK!!!!!!

How are you all doing?  Any gossip (I really havent time to read back !!!)  My desk is piled high with papers and I have meetings all day inc one @ 6pm   welcome home hey?

Well Sal - Hope you have a fab time 

Flower - we discovered 'proper' sex whilst on hols.......  and lots of it too!!!!  In fact we got on so well I really didn't want to come back to real life and IF  

I think I am ovulating shortly (very late this cycle) but best give BMS a miss as I am having my lap next weds....have an appointment for pre-assessment bloods at 10am tomorrow.

B3ndy, Kerry, Binty, Jane how are you all?  (Binty how was your hol?)

Gotta get and do some work....BTW started met saturday and so far so good apart from feeling a little queasy.

 have  missed you guys......thank god for the apple store  

BTW how was the meet?


----------



## binty (Jan 6, 2006)

Sarah.. sounds like you had a good hol.  Mine was fab relaxing, eating, swimming etc  Hoping that dh gets a job before xmas as he said he would take me back there for my birthday in February


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

hiya girls

phew, come up for air.

Sarah - welcome back we have missed you loads   Sounds like you had a fantastic time   your lap has come round so fast.  the meet was fab, were gonna have another oldies meet early in the new year for all of us 

Scratch - enjoy the lunch 

Kerry/Jane - boooo to work 

Binty - Mmmmm sleep, I could do with some of that   roll on next saturday for a lie in


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

so much for catching up later. I am off now I have sooooo much to get done before we go away on Thursday. Did I mention I am off to sunny Egypt on Thusday !!!!

sarah lovely to have you back chick. How is dh and his job hunting? 

S  xxx


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

Welcome back Sarah  

Sal - you lucky girl, are you excited now? Hopefully catch up with you tomorrow.


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Scratch, when do you finish work, tomorrow or weds?


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

HEY CHICKS

scratch - think i might have missed you again - happy munching  ...sounds like you're all sorted for the hols...i heard somewhere that you were off to Egypt soon...is that right?

Sarah - welcome back chick - you've come back nice and rested then sounds like it was a lovely hols with lots of  moments with dh too! good luck with the met - i'll find out on wed whether I have to go back on it or not - if i do i'm going to ask for the sustained release...my dad's just started on it too (like Janie) and he says there are far less side effects...he was finding the trumping quite embarrassing  

Flower - whoo hoo on the coat....have you figured out what you're wearing with the top yet?...did you have to get new  shoes for that outfit?

Kerry- you were a busy bee at the weekend then...bet you feel better for it. Good to see you've got the medication stuff sorted too...can't remember whether or not you are going onto Reductil or not?

Janie - how you feeling being back at work? did dh continue to pamper you at the weekend? not long and you'll have got thru the first week already - before you know it your 2ww will be up.  

binty - have you managed to catch up with all the holiday washing aswell as the sleep? you won't have any college work over Xmas as well will you?


well - got some of my xmas shopping done on Sat - got all the childrens done in fact ....all 9 of them  ....M&S have got a fab 3 for 2 offer at the mo...and then there's 2 b'day pressies (neice and nephew) to get (one on boxing day the other the day after AND from the same family!! they could have planned that better couldn't they!
Then the dreaded cold arrived Sunday and felt poo for most of day ....managed to get some housework done and some painting (believe it or not that blinkin bathroom STILL needed some painting!)
Meant to be having new boiler fitted today though so the bathroom could finally be used and the b**tard hasn't turned up OR rung!!   

rant over!!


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

hiya B3ndy - I took advantage of M&S's 2 for 1 offer too and got some kiddies presents etc    Didnt get the shoes in the end as the dress is going back.  I tried it on at weekend for dh and neither of us could make our minds up which means it isnt right so thats going back tonight.  I've ordered the top that kerry had (with the bow under the boobs) and also got a strapless corset type one so will wear either of those with black trousers and heels for my do.  for dh's do I've got a black dress that I've had forever, but it comes out and saves me every time I have a party!  tried it on for dh and he still says it looks good (especially with my smaller waiste now  ) so going to wear that with some heels   I can then wear one of them for NYE.  I feel  now as everything is sorted, xmas pressies and xmas outfits


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Just realised this is my last full week in work until 8th Jan   woo-hooo.

next week I've got Friday off, then the following Friday, then I finish on the 20th


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Wish I was organised! Got a few presents on Saturday but not many!


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

seen our new smiley?


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

OMG I haven't done any Xmas shopping!!!!    What with DH's job I have decided to tell people we will buy token gifts.... might get mine on-line next week whilst lying around and do my christmas food lists etc.  Gotta get my car serviced next weekend too   more expense.

DH was very naughty and bought me a necklace in Tiffany whilst in NY (he says he had the money put by especially   bless him)


So did you all know each other when you met at the TC?  Did you chat like mad and were v noisey?


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Wish it was  , I'm roasting today. Had a temperature last night too. Hope I'm not coming down with something  

Sarah...so glad your back!   honey. Bet the boys were glad to see you?  Bless DH buying you a lovely gift! Meet up was fun, we didn't stop talking! And yes we knew each other when we saw each other! Its was weird!


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

I am not organised AT ALL.  Got a few things online yesterday but I have 17 people to buy for and I'm really struggling for ideas.  Plus I need to find something to wear for the work night out.  Love the new smiley.

Sarah, bless DH, how nice.  I bet its lovely.  

I couldn't go the meet


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

The boys were very pleased to see us   I missed them  

Forgot to tell you DH got drunk the night before we went and was still drunk the morning we left...I had to feed him tic tacs as he stunk of alcohol so bad!!!!  

Kerry - hope you aren't coming down with any thing


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

awww bless dh Sarah.  The meet was great.  I was first there but Scratch was lurking so came to my rescue. i didnt recognise her as she is so slim but we both started laughing so knew we had the right person.  Kerry was next who looks exactly like you would imagine and then B3ndy looks just as I thought.    We never stopped  and could have stayed there all day. hopefully the next meet we won't be driving so we can have a good 

Jane, nearly your 1st week of 2ww over 

Kerry, hope your not coming down with anything hun   I was hot last night and today as well actually. I think its quite muggy.  Don't they say it goes warmer before snow


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

i've just noticed its Jocole's birthday tomorrow, so I've started a post for it


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

forgot to say, I saw David Walliams (little britain) in Manchester on Saturday.  They were doing their show there over the weekend.


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

Good spot on Jocoles birthday flower, I'll check out the post in a mo.

I have a bit longer than a 2ww as I am testing on 7 December which is a week on Thursday - seems like such a long time to go yet.


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

lets hope it goes fast, hopefully the fact that its this time of year and the days are flying by makes it go quicker for you


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

I'll be going soon girls, have a lovely evening 

xxx


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

Is it that time already?

Bye Flower - have a nice evening.


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Another busy day! Sorry not been around!

Catch up tomorrow!

Love y'all
xxxx


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

sorry not been around - AGAIN - too

looks like i won't be getting much natter time on this new job  ...but will make time in am before gets busy and during lunch hour (what's that? )

take care chicks

missing you all!! 

S
xx


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

Missed you all.

Catch up tomorrow.


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Morning girls
another busy one!  I'm gonna get stuck in, if i can shift some stuff I wont be so 
back in a bit, hope everyone is alright xxx


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

Morning

Snap my desk is horrendous and I want it all done before I finish this afternoon.

I will try and bob back on as I know I wont be about tomorrow as I have loads to do

S xxx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

whats going on...i've never known us all to be so busy at the same!!!


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

I know I have 2 days off and it all goes tits up


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Morning,

Not too much on my desk...yet! DBB is here all fecking day though which is just what I need.

Feel   today, not sure why. Got a feeling   is on her way, got a low down achey pain, like cramps but not as strong, and bloating and very sore (.)(.)....  Not sure what CD I am but will check my diary. Last chance this year for a  .....

xxxx


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

booooo

know what you mean about being busy   think it's with Xmas coming and people trying to squish loads of stuff into half the time...well i know that's the case with me.

Scratch - last day of work today then? how exciting

Kerry -   hope you're not feeling too   for too long chick....what cd are you on? 

Looks like we may be cycling together....witch arrived for me last night (after 3 days spotting - blinking problem is back again!)...I'm not too   this month about it as we'd written it off anyway with dh being away when ov'd...i'm just happy that it's relatively pain free.

howz everyone else doing today?


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

awww Kerry  sorry you feel rubbish hun, are you due AF?

B3ndy, sorry the  got you but I'm glad its not giving you any pain.  

Scratch, whens your last day, today?

I am loving not ttc for a while, I don't even know what CD I'm on! I just know when my next AF is due, as I worked it out to make sure it didnt fall on xmas day or something which would be typical!!  (its not, 2 days before!)

apparently today is supposed to be biggest day for on line shopping for xmas pressies, probably because its nearly pay day 

right off to do some work.....


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

Hiya peeps

Kerry  

B3ndy  Hiya hun

Yep only 2 1/2 hours left and if anyone else dumps anything more on my desk I am going to     them. I just want to go now and I am sure my boss thinks I am   How long have I been doing this job??

But hey this time on thursday I will be sunning myself with a rather large drink

S xxx


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Can you fit me in your case please?  

Just worked out I'm on CD23, so its about right as I get AF signs a week before. Stupid [email protected]! 

B3ndy....sorry   got you sweetie


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

I cant even get another flip flopin my case it is soooo full


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

How many pairs have you crammed in??


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

6 pairs flip flops 2 sandals and a pair trainers. Oh and 6 bikinis in case I bottle out of wearing the first 3 choices


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Kerry, evil witch she is 

just having my lunch,


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

Afternoon All

Scratch....woo hoo        nearly time for hols.  I am so jealous.  I am sure you will look fantastic in your new bikinis.

Kerry - sorry your feeling poop  

Flower - isn't it nice to not worry about what cd your on? Think I might have to get some online shopping done this afternoon.

B3ndy - sorry the nasty old witch got you  

Hi Sarah and Binty  

Well I have a good start to today, went for a full body aromatherapy massage this morning which was so nice.  I feel very relaxed now which is good as I was a bit stressed yesterday.  Think I might be starting with some sort of ear infection, had really bad ear ache last night and first thing this morning and a bad headache.  The aromatherapist used some weird smelling oil around my ears and throat and reckons that will help.  Hope so because if I go to the doctor he will just try and give me anti-biotics and I don't want them.

Jane xx


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

Jane My dd has been complaing of a bad ear I think there is something going round.  I want to come home to some good news. When is your test date??


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Janie....I used to get terrible ear infections. Hope it goes after your lovely massage. Speaking of which, my best friend is training to be an aromatherapist, she texted this am to ask if I can go round tomorrow night for a massage, she needs another case study! Can't wait!


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

hey peeps back from hospital had to have bloods done ready for lap next week   feel like [email protected] today is it the met do you think?  Feel dizzy, lethargic, headache and v tired could be jet lag I suppose  

Got loads of work and my secretary has got the rest of the week off  

Catch you later.

Scratch - if I miss you later....have a great holiday hun...it is tomorrow you go?

B3ndy -


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Jane, i've got earache too, but i think its something due to the fact that i poured my hair conditioner down my ear in the shower - don't ask    its been sore but on both sides though   I've got a squirter from asda with olive oil in thats good to melt any wax that seems to be easing it. i couldnt go swimming last night though

Sarah, are you in work upto weds then?  I don't remember feeling dizzy/lethargic on the met, that was more the clomid. Met effected my stomach more than anything - bloated, windy, sickly


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

think I might be coming down with something   yep am working up until Wednesday...my op is at 4 pm


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

We fly thursday morning. When is your lap? Will I be away


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

Sarah - I have had a few dizzy spells on Met.  Hope you feel better soon, maybe you are coming down with something, theres plenty of stuff around at the moment.

Flower    at the conditioner, how on earth did you manage that.

Scratch - test day is 7th December - when do you get back.  Am just going to eat my soup, if I miss you later hope you have a wonderful holiday.

Kerry - having a friend who can do aromatherapy will be lovely - if she needs anymore Guinea pigs I will volunteer!  Never had an ear infection before, it hurts like hell and my face feels a bit numb, like when you have been to the dentist and the anesthetic is wearing off.

Right, need to eat my soup am sooooo hungry.


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

I get backl ate on the 7th but not back in work until 11th. So I will log on and hope to see some good news


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Jane, you can get some ear drops that aren't antibiotics, i've had them before. I've got funny ears prone to infections/sores and i have exczema in them as well.   not sure how i managed the condition thing really, some how missed my head and aimed for my ear  

Sarah, have you got a computer at home to let us know how it went (Scratch - its next Weds she is having it)

Scratch, I've just got to down to pharmacy to sort a prescription out for a patient, if I miss you I hope you have a wonderful relaxing time    xxx


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

yeh my lap is next wednesday (6th) and I have a PC at home to log on and chat....

I just went to eat my lunch and nearly threw up I just can't face eating anything ....I must be coming down with something   just having a cuppa and a rich tea biccie (naughty I know but thought I had better try and eat something  )


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

try and have something light. And Flower swears by peppermint tea. 

Sarah I will be thinking of you chick and make sure you take it easy afterwards. Take some tracky bottoms in to come home in oh and big knickers(very sexy)

Take care you lot chat in a week

s xxx


----------



## binty (Jan 6, 2006)

Hi lovelies

Sorry not been around much manic at work

Hope you are all ok

Scratch.. have a lovely relaxing holiday
Kerry.. sorry you've got AF pain hun hope they get better soon
B3ndy.. sorry witch got you  
Flower..    at the conditioner
Sarah.. peppermint tea is great for settling the stomach - you still be a bit jet lagged
Janie.. hope your ear gets better soon

Well back to the grind stone will try to log back on later

Binty


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

hiya Binty

Sarah, big trousers and knickers are a must for next week. don't worry about what you'll luck like, you need something comfortable. also a pillow for the journey home to protect your sore from the seatbelt.  get lots of peppermint tea/cordial in the house and start drinking it when you come home to shift out the wind.

I've just been over the pharmacy and they have a big underwear market stall thingy on.  All M&S/per una underwear - £10 for a set.  I've bought one full set in pink and 3 pairs of M&S lacy knickers for £5!


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

sarah - what CD are you?


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

Flower do you know if I will need a script for those ear drops or can you get them over the counter?

Hi Binty  

Sarah - when I had Met trouble I found tea and toast was the best thing to keep down, hope you feel better soon.


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

I got the olive oil ones just in asda where there paracetamol etc is.  I've also had one over the counter from the pharmacy and also one from the GP on prescription.  you could start with the easiest for you to get hold off and see how you go.  keep your ear warm too and dont get water down it


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

Thanks flower, am going shopping tonight so will look out for something.


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

Thanks for the tips.....Flower am CD27 but a mega late cycle for me think I am just about to ov so no BMS cos of lap next week....will my lap feck up my cycles...will I bleed loads afterwards?

Janie - think tea and toast is on the menu tonight feck Gillian Mckeith!!!

Binty -    How was your holiday?


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

hope you find something Jane, the olive oil spray is basically olive oil but more convenient than trying to poor it out of a bottle out the kitchen cupboard. its good at softening things up in your ear.

Sarah, you shouldnt bleed much after, but it will just depend on how much messing about they do.  I think I just had an ST on for a day or so thats all.  My AF though the next month was delayed.  Stick to toast and tea chick, have whatever you can get down


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

Sarah, I think we are all differnet, I bled a lot after my lap and my AF the month after was heavier, but it didn't cock up my cycles.  As flower says it depends on how much messing around they do.  Hopefully you will be just fine.  I agree sod GM and just eat whatever you can cope with until you feel a bit better.

Flower -   at the bottle of olive oil!


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Right girls better say bye, i just need to do something for my boss before hometime. have a lovely evening, scratch must have gone now? xxx


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

Bye Flower - have a nice evening


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

Bye everyone I am logging off too...gotta a meeting at 4.30pm


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

Sarah, hope you feel better soon. xx


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Sorry for being AWOL....DBB around and on the war path - for a change!

She's out tomorrow so will be around more.

K
xxxxx


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

Kerry   DBB.  Hopefully you will be able to get on a bit more tomorrow.

Have a lovely evening ladies xxx


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

Hey girls

sorry didn't get back on today - this new job is really doing my head in - working with a very demanding person and not enough hours in the day ....lunch break - whats that? but at the same time I'm having to use my brain again which i'm loving.Just missing not being able to log on much to   with you guys.

Janie - i see you're back at work - hope you're taking it easy chick. you starting to feel any twinges yet? hope you get the sore ear sorted soon too...i hate earache.

Kerry - sounds like you had an eventful day with DBB ..glug glug   .    at feeling   today ...here's hoping you'll feel more   tomorrow.

flower - howz the workload with you chick? does work get busier this time of year? do you get long off over christmas? you made me   at the hair conditioner going down the ear ...sorry i bet it hurts but i just can't imagine how you managed that!!

Scratch - you're probably up to your eyes ironing and packing right now but hope you have a fab holiday chick....make sure you and dh make the most of your time together....plenty of cocktails...sun and  ...you'll be needing a rest when you get home!  

Sarah - sorry to hear the met is making you feel so icky already - i saw your post about the salmon and it's funny but that was one thing i really couldn't stand the thought of eating when taking it. If the doc says i have to go back on it tomorrow i'm going to ask for the sustained release stuff - like janie has found out it's got less side effects, my dad is finding that too. 
As for the lap I've emailed you but honestly it's not as bad as you think ....i ended up taking a month off work coz aswell as the lap i'd had laser treatment and hysto so they'd done quite a bit of rummaging...and I reacted badly to the GA (puking and blood pressure dropped v.low) but after the morphine wore off the only pain i felt was from the excess air escaping...and that only lasted a day. You'll be fine chick!! (def take Flowers advice on the pillow - it came in very handy) As for bleeding after the op I didn't really get much but my first 3 af's after were very heavy and painful....though again i was warned this might happen after the laser treatment, and the 'clearing out'.

Oh well - i'm sat here watching the IVF prog with dh who is wincing watching those guys having their love truncheons messed about with!   How much bad luck has the guy with the cancer had....hurting himself in a fall too...feel like i should count my lucky stars some days.

Must go - nearly noddy wink winks time. Hopefully i'll be able to log on in the morning chicks but i'm leaving work at 1230 coz of hospital appt and got to sort work out for the following day too before I go...so if i dont get on in the am will try to get on at home, after we get back from seeing consultant. Feel quite nervous about the appointment....am hoping we'll be given some sort of idea where we're heading and get onto the NHS IVF list. We've been in 'limbo' for too long now need to get our   into gear.

missing you all and the nattering lots!!   

S
xx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Morning girls

B3ndy - lots of  for your consultant appointment hun.  Work is chaos but there again its like that most of the year, the problem at the moment is that all our patients keep ringing up wanting to be seen before Xmas but all the clinics are overbooked and its difficult trying to decide who is genuinely urgent or who could wait.   also the doctors suddenly spring into action doing things that have been sat on their desks for months, to get it done this year, which means it then lands on my desk for doing!!!  Plus we go live on the new NHS computer system on Monday 

I finish on the 21st Dec until 2nd Jan but taking 21st off, so last day 20th    Can't wait!! some of the NHS staff have to come in inbetween xmas/new year but I don't wooo-hooo!

How is everyone? xxx


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Morning lovelies,

Well feeling a bit   today...better than yesterday anyway. My folks got back fine and it was lovely to see them. Hate it when they are away! Did nothing last night, had tea and watched Ramsey's nightmare's - we love him! 

DBB should be out soon so I'll be on more today.

K
xxxx


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

Morning Ladies....I am well busy again today   Hmmm all this talk of Xmas is worrying me   have told everyone they won't be getting much from us due to DH not working   feel a bit stingy but hey its the thought that counts.

I finish on the 23rd @ 1pm and come back on the 2nd January - although I usually pop in over Christmas to check the post etc as I am a saddo!!!!!  

Felt really sick this morning but it seems to have worn off and am feeling better  

B3ndy - good luck for today.

Kerry - Glad you feel better...my parents have jetted off to fuerteventura today lucky beggars.

Flower - wow only 4 day weeks for you , lucky thing.

Janie - can't stand peppermint tea, DH drinks it...will give it a go...but have found minty tic tacs help  

Binty - Hey hun you OK?

Have I missed anyone? I assume scratch is off-line today busy packing etc


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Sarah - you working saturday 23rd dec?

Kerry - glad you feel a bit brighter today


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

Kerry - glad you feel better today.  

Sarah - glad the sicky feeling has worn off

B3ndy - lots of luck for your apt, hope it all goes well

Flower - sounds as though your are still very busy at work

Binty -  

I am hoping to finish for Xmas on 21 Dec and am back in on 3 Jan.


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

hi ya chicks 

just a quickie from me

Sarah - my dad got his SR met from his GP last week - so worth a try hon - no nausea and no trumping.

Flower - what a mare with the consultants - cheeky beggars - i bet you feel like   them and the patients this time of year.

Kerry - glad to hear your folks got back ok - are they nice and tanned? how you feeling being back on the met now?

Janie - how you feeling today chick - have you had the massage? i've got a spa day to use up before the New Year...can't wait.

talking of Xmas and New Year i'm off from Dec 18th - Jan 8th   (though have to work weekend of 30/31st inbetween - boo hoo! )...can't wait as dh has four weeks off over Xmas too though we'll be up to our eyes/ears/necks in brick dust by then!  

thanks for your   wishes for today - not feeling as nervous now, more excited about sorting stuff out at last..though i'll probably come away feeling very   with the NHS.

wot did peeps think of the Robert winston prog last night? ouch!

S
xx


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

I Sky +'d it again will watch later. I heard it was a tear-jerking for the men??!!

I'm off from 22nd Dec to 8th Jan and I cna't wait! I'm trying to get out of out Xmas do as none of the lads are going, or my colleague, I'd rather have the afternoon off and get sorted at home!

B3ndy...good luck for your appt honey


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

didnt watch it B3ndy, i've sky+ all the episodes so far! dh wont watch them till the new year and i feel the same as were just trying to enjoy and relax now till the new year.  what time is your appt? x


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

kerry, what day is your xmas do?

I've just checked out internet banking account   will need to have very cheap shops for the next couple of weeks with all these do's we've got on


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

Hiya Peeps

Might not get chance to log on later so just thought I would let you know in case I just vanish!!!

Flower - I meant the 22nd   I am deffo not working Saturday 23rd!!!!!  

B3ndy - Decided to give the RW programme a miss last night - well done me!!!!

Just gonna go and have my toast


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

Am sooooo busy at work, so much for staying stress free  

Will try and catch properly later


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

thank goodness sarah - thought you were working a Saturday then!!

Superstar84 (sadie) has got a bfp, i've just noticed on another thread


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Jane, take it easy missy x


----------



## binty (Jan 6, 2006)

Afternoon all,

Not going to be around much this week one of our clients has bought another property so loads to do.

Kerry.. Glad your feeling a bit   today
B3ndy.. hope all goes well with the cons today
Flower.. typical it's the same for me clients have money left over so they want to buy buildings   last year once client completed on xmas eve & I had to work till 6pm
Sarah.. we've told people that we can't go made this year as well.
Janie.. hope you taking it easy this week

Best get back to it - Oh BTW got my results for last assignment 68% (Merit)    was really pleased. I've got to work 28th & 29th Dec as don't have any more holidays left

Binty


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

well done Binty 

I've never known us all to be so busy!!


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

Well Done Binty - That's great results.


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Well done Binty, fab news  

DO you think of our bosses have latched on to us all being here all day and decided to keep us busy?? Seems that way  

I've just been on ebay and bought a lovely selection of pashmina's! So cheap! Two for my sister for Xmas and two for me! Bargain. Any idea's what to buys MIL's??


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

we are quiet arent we!!!    I'm just about getting my head above water now  

I've just realised that superstar is the one who took clomid straight after her m/c?

Kerry, we've got my MIL some pamper stuff, bath oil, body lotion that type of thing, (its a spa make, can't remember the name, sainsburys do it) in a lovely bag with a sponge etc.   she did say she wanted pamper stuff though so it was easy enough.  My mum wanted a handbag so got her a lovely brown one in debenhams.   Good news about the pashmina's - 

Were putting the xmas tree and decorations up  in the office on friday, with mince pies  and the Xmas CD on.  wont get any work done then!!


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Just having a lovely red herbal tea now i can have them. Strawberry and Mango....there are loads of new flavours I haven't had before!


----------



## binty (Jan 6, 2006)

Just managed to clamber up from under all these leases and managed to see a little bit of my desk   - that was until my boss covered it again  

Kerry.. I've got MIL a selection of perfums from boots they got some great gift packs at the mo
Flower.. What a great way to spend Friday  

I spent 5 hours on Tuesday evening helping my local landlord put the trees and decorations up in the pub got home at 4am then up at 7am for work.  Going to do our tree at the weekend.

Binty


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Blimey Binty, I hope you get free drinks for doing that!

I will get her some nice smellies, she ALWAYS buys me smellies, and afew bits and pieces. Her and FIL both retired this year so she has time on her hands, might get her something for the garden. 

DBB made a surprise appearance this afternoon, damn and blast!

Going soon, got class at 6.30 then massage afterwards. Hopefully be chilled tomorrow!

Love y'all.
xxxxxxx


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

What a mad day, have been so busy.  Sorry not been around much.

Binty - great result, well done!

Think I have missed you all now  

Hopefully will have a bit more time tomorrow.

Jane xx


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

better late than never... thought i'd update you guys on the appt today.

The consultant that we were meant to be seeing this afternoon was actually away on hols    so we ended up seeing another doc who was soooooo wet behind the ears the nurse ended up telling him what he should be recommending for me. (there was also quite a big language barrier problem too so luckily the nurse was able to explain a lot to us)
They were a bit concerned about dh's last test...what he produced was ok but it was apparantly a bit low on count (15mill compared to 99mill the last time round  ) - something we've never had a prob with so they think because his other two tests were ok he must have been ill on the day he did it...the fact he'd just returned from Africa the day before and had been travelling for 26/27 hours didn't help either. 
Anyhow - after getting over that little shock the doc said he wanted to put me on clomid - and when I pointed out i'd already had 6 mths worth he decided to read my notes properly and told us our next step was in fact going to be 3 goes at IUI on the NHS AND that we were going to be starting almost straight away!!  I'm not going back on the  tabs though, BUT doing the injectibles instead (should be interesting considering my phobia with needles! ...though luckily they said it'll be with one of those gun things)
I've already got my injecting lesson booked for Dec 11th and am ready to start the first go when my next af arrives (which is due on Xmas Day!!!!!!! )

Feeling quite upbeat about it all, if not a wee bit scared at the speed it's all happening...but at the same time i'm trying not to get carried away just in case it doesn't work.

So that's it folks the next step for B3ndy.....here's hoping 2007 brings us all new hope and lots of lovely bfps.....(that is apart from all those lovely ladies still waiting to test in 2006!  )

'speak' tomorrow.

S
xx

(btw - i asked the nurse whether or not i needed to go back on the met - but apparantly I dont have to   ....my SHBG reading - sex hormone something something came back as 42 which is right on the cut off - anything lower than that and I would have had to. Just thought i'd explain the numbers so anyone who sees their SHBG result and wonders what it should be, knows what they should be looking for...my fsh was slightly up...from 7.4 to 8.5 but considering i was highly stressed at the time after the blood woman took THREE painful attempts to hack the blood out of my veins, i'm happy that it's still below 10 )


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Morning girls

B3ndy - sounds like you have come away from a rather stressful and irritating appt with a new plan of action. Its so exciting!  And so soon   I'm sure you will do just fine, and I'm sure Jane will help you loads.   I'm glad you are having the injectibles too rather than clomid    So are you gonna start at xmas, or in the new year?

Kerry - my pack from MFS came through yesterday, i only had a quick flick but it does say that you have to have a BMI of 30 or lower, even for private, so thats me out.  They do say if you have a BMI of 35 they will aim to get it down with you, so perhaps with the help of xenical or reductil or something.   I'm gonna have to pull my finger right out in the new year, if CARE is the same I've had it


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

Morning Girls

B3ndy - sorry the doctors appointment was so stressful, thats a bit of a pain when you have been waiting for an appointment and then you get there and your doctor is on holiday.  Anyway, its sounds like you have a good plan of action and its great news you can have 3 IUI's and even better that you can start straight away.  If there is anything you need to know, about the procedure, injections etc. just shout up and I will do my best to help.  The good news is that I didn't have any side effects from the drugs.  My doctor explained that Clomid works more on the brain, and the injections work directly on the ovaries so there are usually hardly any side effects.  As for the needles, In promise they are very small and you wont feel a thing, its a bit weird having to do it but once you have done one, its easy.  I had the old fashioned syringe and needles but Witchie had the auto injector thingy and she said it was a breeze.

Flower - MFS told me that I should have a BMI less than 30, however when I went to see them it was 31 and they still offered me IVF.  As for CARE, again they have said they prefer you to have a BMI less than 30, but they haven't even weighed me!  And I know just from all the appointments that there are loads of women being treated there who are just like us and are a bit overweight.  They cant be concerned about the weight issue for IUI and the nurse told me that they don't refuse treatment if you are overweight they just want you to have the best possible chance of success so really its just guidance.  Try not to worry, you are doing so well with your weight loss.

Hi Kerry, Binty and Sarah.

Jane xx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

phew, thanks Jane. how you feeling?


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

I'm ok.  This waiting is starting to get to me though now, am halfway there but this last week has gone sooo slowly.  (.)(.) are killing me today, hope this is a good sign as I don't usually have this so early.


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Not long now hun, and the boobs sound positive. lets hope its a good sign!  oh I so want this to be your turn


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

Awww thanks hun.  I just remembered I had a reading with Lesly Anderson a while ago - shes the one who Jocole told us about and she told me that I would be pregnant in DECEMBER.......oh I do hope she is right and she means this December and not next year


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Morning,

Mad morning here but thankfully DBB has now gone out for the day. I've got tonnes to do though but am going to atke my time as I've had accounts training on Sage today   .

Flower....did you ever ask about IUI at St MArys? I'm wondering why it hasn't been offered to either of us. Bit fed up again today, feel like everything is getting me down  

xxx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Oh I hope so Jane 

Kerry   They never mentioned it, I can only assume that the IUI WL is as bad as the IVF one, and we are working up a joint wl?


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

I don't know, its a mystery to me. We never had it mentioned in any of our appointments. For your next appt are you seeing Dr Sief or Dr Leiberman?


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

Kerry  

Girls, wonder why they haven't mentioned IUI  Maybe because the success rates are supposed to be better for IVF??  If you were thinking of having some private treatment in the new year, our IUI has cost 600 and the drugs were 230.  This includes the consultation with the doc and a follow up apt.  I didn't think that was too bad really, less than a grand and we wanted to give it a go before IVF


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

Hi Ladies

Haven't had a chance to read back any further than B3ndy's news sorry   woo hoo IUI starting Xmas Day hmm that should be fun   Hope it works for you hun.  

Janie - I have a good feeling about you.....LA has been right so far hasn't she?  Its a Xmas BFP for you I am sure of it!!!!!  (I am thinking positive for you!!!)

Flower / Kerry - you should ask about IUI...my cons has said if lap shows tubes OK I am to start IUI in January  

God I am starving today...but only fancy toast or cheese and crackers hmmmmm hope GMK isn't watching


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

Sarah - sod GMK, just east want you can keep down chuck.  Fingers crossed that everything is OK with your lap.

I so hope LA was right, she did say December but she didn't know if it would be this year or next......please let it be this year.  Don't think me and DH could do another year of this.


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

i was wondering if it was something to do with having endo and my egg quality not being so good?   

Kerry, I'm under Dr Seif regularly, like every 6 months for endo/clomid etc, but I'm on Dr Liebermans WL for IVF although I've never seen him, you apparently just get called when your name is near the top to see him

Sarah, eat whatever you can get down hun


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Janie....would we have to pay again for a consulatation if we moved onto IVF after IUI? Just weighing up the costs!

Flower....at my last appt she said do you want to come again in 6 months, I didn't see the point really. Pretty much seemed they had done all the could, but I wasn't sure if IUI would be under Dr Leiberman or Dr Seif. I guess Dr Leiberman. That makes me   as we could be doing IUI in the meantime if the wait is less.

Sarah...eat what you can hun, don't worry about GMK!


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

Kerry, I don't think you would have to pay again.  I haven't had to pay for any individual consultations - I think they include it in the price of the treatment - for example I had a monitored cycle when I was on Clomid, it cost 350.00 and I had 3 blood tests, three scans and 2 consultations, they also gave me OPK's and a pregnancy test.  Then when this didn't work and we had our follow up consultation thats when we decided that we were going to have IUI and they just sent me a bill for 600 for the treatment.  Does that make sense.  Basically what I am trying to say is that I haven't been billed for any consultations and have just paid 350 for clomid monitored cycle and 600 for IUI (not inc drugs) and I have seen the consultant 3 times.


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Thank you Janie, that makes sense!


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

phew - just grabbed some time to log on

how we all doing chicks?

Flower/Kerry - why don't you phone your clinics to enquire about IUI...even though they found endo coz my tubes are clear and dh is ok they said at least I could be doing this whilst waiting for IVF...BUT one thing I did find out y'day was that if i go on the NHS waiting list right now, the hospital will have to discharge me and I won't be getting ANY treatment.

Janie - how come you're doing your IUI privately? was there a waiting list for it on the NHS - i must say I was shocked to see how quickly we were offered it all yesterday. to think i'll be starting jabbing in less than a month is a scary thought. Me thinks I will be plagueing you with lots of q's between now and then! 

Sarah - how you doing chick? still feeling v queasy?

binty - howz you? well done on the assignment btw - all that hard work's paying off


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Thanks Jane. I wondered that to, if we had to pay every time we saw the consultant.   kerry have you sent for the stuff from MFS?  I'd told them in my email that I was looking at IVF and they sent me quite a detailed covering letter explaining the procedure and costs, separate to the price list.  I had a quick look then put it away with the CARE one thats still in the envelope!


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

B3ndy 

its amazing how the WL differ from place to place


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

B3ndy - It took us years to finally admit defeat and get some help.  In fact I think we had both sort of decided that it was never meant to be    Then, at the beginning of this year, DH went to the doctor just to get his blood pressure checked and came home and said "I have got the GP to do us a referral to a private fertility doctor"  came completely out of the blue and I was very shocked, but we had a good heart to heart and decided after all these years it was about time we got some help.  As it took us so long to come to this decision we just wanted to get on with it and not have to go on any waiting lists, luckily we have some money put by to pay for it all.  Anyway thats why we are going private - to be honest we didn't even look into the waiting list for NHS, but the GP told us it was approx 3 years and as I am 36 in May and DH will be 47 in January we really didn't want to wait any longer.

Blimey that was a bit long winded, didn't mean to go on........and on........


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

we went private cos I was sick of the way we were treated on the NHS   basically I was put on clomid without a HSG or anything then after my m/c they didn't offer me a lap to check my tubes etc......and said it was IVF or nothing  

I went private for a 2nd opinion glad we have....although not now DH has lost his job BUT my parents have offered to help and we had IVF money saved


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

i've just been having a right old  at the BMS/relationships board at "what position" - have you read it


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

will go and have a look Flower  

BTW had a little read back of posts whilst I was away....sorry to hear you were   cos of SIL and BIL expecting  sorry I wasn't here for you.


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Awww thanks Sarah 
xxxx


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

Janie/Sarah - I def agree going privately moves things along much quicker ALTHOUGH as for peace of mind my first private consultant (as you'll all be aware) unfortunately wasn't worth the second opinion - it took a third opinion and a second private consultant to finally get us some answers. 
Your dh sounds very proactive Janie - good for him - sounds like he's very supportive.
Sarah - i didn't realise you hadn't had your HSG before going on clomid - i thought you had to have one before going on it.

Flower - you've got me intrigued on the relationships site.


----------



## kim77 (Dec 17, 2005)

Hello Ladies

Just thought I'd pop on and say hi to everyone.  Hope you are all well.  

Can't believe how rubbish the weather is.  It so windy, my poor cats wouldn't even go out in it!!!!! Soft lumps.

Take care Kim xxx


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

OMG Flower I can't believe that relationship / sex thread     just spent 20 mins reading it    

B3ndy - Yep I know our private cons was amazed!!!!  She was also very   that after my m/c and infection I had no proper observation and she says I could have damaged tubes after the infection....fingers crossed I don't.


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Kim...lovely to see you hun, and your little darling is gorgeous. Hope you are both well. PoOp in and see us from time to time won't you hun  

Flower...I couldn't find anywhere on the MFS site to requrest information.


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

OMG - the salad on the end of the John Thomas - it's taken all my might not to roar out laughing in the office!!


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

hiya Kim, lovely to see you.  Your little angel is just beautiful   Do keep in touch.  Bev pops on from time to time, keeping her eye on us   Big kiss 

Just been on waitrose and booked my food delivery for xmas (21st)    I havent ordered from there since dh lost his job but seen as its xmas   Its so much easier, just get it all delivered to the front door!!  me and dh will just go to asda and get all the booze 

 at the salad on john thomas - soooooo funny !!!

Right girls will say bye bye, got a few things to do before home. don't worry if you dont hear from me tomorrow.   our old computer system turns off at 6pm tonight for the new one starting Monday, so I would expect computer problems in the morning!!! Will text one of you if I can't get in by the afternoon xxxxx


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

Oooh - that sounds like heaven - lots of scrummy waitrose food for Xmas!
We don't even know what we're doing yet this year.  (got a horrible feeling we may have to go to outlaws as the spain idea is off now ....we've found out from the builders on TWO separate days this week about MORE work we're going to need on our extension   ...so can't afford to now)

Have a nice night Flower!

I'm offski too peeps...hometime and need to get some shopping done before our clinic open night tonight (we're going to suss out one of our local private clinics, just in case we need IVF in New Year, get the ball rolling etc)

nite nite

 

S
xx


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

Kim - your little darling is gorgeous.

Flower and B3ndy, I have missed you both, been having a busy afternoon.  have a lovely evening girls.

Kerry - you ok hun?


----------



## kim77 (Dec 17, 2005)

Kerry  Your Picture is yummy to.....      Wish my DH looked like when he came out of the sea!!!!!  

Flower Will defo keep in touch.  

Kim xxx


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

ohhh Waitrose....wish they delivered in my area!!!!!  I will have to battle my way round the supermarket!!!!  I remember last year I went bawling my eyes out cos I was having my m/c I loaded my trolley up with brie and booze (all the things I couldn't have if preggers....can't believe a year has gone by since the m/c and still no bump)

Forgot to say we went to an exhibition in NYC called bodies where its real body parts on display (gross but interesting) you get to see tumours and stuff any way there was a part with m/c babies, ectopic pregnancys etc and there was a tiny bean of 5 weeks and both me and DH started crying!!!!  It was lovely to see as it made my bean seem more real  

enough   its nearly Xmas   bring on the choc's, booze and lie in's!!!!!
catch you tomorrowXXXX


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

Sarah


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

I suppose thats one plus - the only one currently - to not being PG for Xmas being able to eat Stilton and Danish Blue, and Brie! And drinks lots to drown our sorrows! I'm not bitter   honest!

Going soon, sorry been quiet, not feeling my usual   self this week.

Still love you all though.

xxxx


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

I think a few of us are having a bad day today.  


         


          

        


           


               

Think we all need cheering up, have blown you all some bubbles too.

Jane xxx


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

new home this way 

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=76724.new#new

love to all

xx


----------

